# 600 Watt 12/12 From Seed Lazy Susan



## supchaka (Mar 23, 2013)

I hate having a thread title that doesn't match what's currently going on. It feels misleading! So yeah, I'm starting a new one. I got a pile of seeds germmed, 33 cups or so and 27 above ground. Regular seeds. Peacocks, skunky monkeys and pre x cougars. 

Ill transplant to 2 gal smart pots when they sex around 18 days or so. My rooms pretty bad ass, built from scratch by me. I do have a spot to add another 600 eventually and a 10k btu AC unit.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2013)

Firsties


----------



## supchaka (Mar 23, 2013)

Kinda messy. That fan I having hanging in mid air is pretty pimp, it blows a ton of air and only pulls 33 watts. The room temps fluctuated only 2 degrees last night. I have it set at 78 and when the summer heat hits ill bump it up to 80.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 23, 2013)

The other wall, I made that cabinet with a kreg jig. It's pretty nifty, and was meant to be used as a veg cab. Now that I'm goin 12/12 from seed I can use it without worrying about light proofing the thing, fuck yeah!


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 23, 2013)

supchaka said:


> The other wall, I made that cabinet with a kreg jig. It's pretty nifty, and was meant to be used as a veg cab. Now that I'm goin 12/12 from seed I can use it without worrying about light proofing the thing, fuck yeah!


I have been wanting a Kreg Jig, seem like a great tool for making quality joints no pun intended)  Sub'd, bring on the sweetness.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 23, 2013)

I used the kreg jig for a lot of the furniture I just made in the dining room, its in my other thread hempy scrog. And they're fun to play with!


----------



## yankeegreen (Mar 23, 2013)

Personally, I like biscuits for cabinet construction.

Cheers


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Subbed. cant wait to see how the skunky monkeys, and the young pussy does. lol


----------



## supchaka (Mar 23, 2013)

Kreg jigs are for ghetto dudes like me! I totally forgot about calling it young
pussy lol. It's all about those peacocks though man!!! After this ur gonna be like shit I'm popping those bitches next!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah ive smoked some of it, i wont deny that it is good stuff.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh I haven't even done her justice yet. Those were like 7 week harvests, I wanna push one way out and see what it do!


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 24, 2013)

Subbed. Looks good, just having BC and Whodat is a good enough reference to know this is going to be fucking awesome.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

subbed again


----------



## supchaka (Mar 25, 2013)

Locked my keys in the grow room. Knew this day would come


----------



## supchaka (Mar 25, 2013)

And yes I lost the extra key a month ago


----------



## supchaka (Mar 25, 2013)

Contrary to what the movies may show us, the credit card trick doesn't work so hot! I knew when I built the room with door mounted backwards it would come in handy some day. Well to my surprise even after popping pins that door didn't come right out, I had to pry it on the hinge sides with a screwdriver! Guess ill go get a key made today.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 25, 2013)

Officially the slowest cracking seeds I've grown in my life. This is like 5-6 days? I recommend with slow germing seeds that you replace the paper towel every 2 days or so. I'm a firm believer in tap water and feel the chlorine actually helps the process by keeping the environment "cleaner" if u left a seed in a bag for a week straight there's a good chance it's gonna rot and grow funk etc etc. if you have known beans you've grown enough of then I would just stick them straight in dirt.


----------



## geturgrowon (Mar 25, 2013)

im here to stay !


----------



## lemonogkush (Mar 25, 2013)

Are you Dr. Perez? this looks just like my doctors office minus the exam table with that paper.
where I had my botched Vasatomy




[/QUOTE]


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

Thats would be a doctors office I would not want to go in,,, turn and RUN!


Edit: Our plants actually benefit from chlorine,,, its something they take in naturally, everything in moderation as always.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 26, 2013)

I put the MH back in today, ill leave it in for a spell. Lotsa babies! You watch, the peacocks are gonna grow like clones! Lol I'm gonna jinx myself. I think I ended up with 5 skunky monkey and 6 young cooters plus the 20ish peacocks. I may do a little breeding outside with a plant or two.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 26, 2013)

These 2 sprang up and fell over from the fan. I plucked them out, jammed a screwdriver into the cup and stuffed them way in. One of them made a Z shape when I crumbled its ass into the hole, didn't expect that one to live but it's still green!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 26, 2013)

Everythings had what I call hyper diluted nutes already. Just little organic goodness to get things rolling.


----------



## gatormike (Mar 26, 2013)

subbed! like the lazy susan


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking good. Nice job locking yourself out.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2013)

Chaka, whats your average dilution rates when mixing urine and water...


----------



## supchaka (Mar 26, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Chaka, whats your average dilution rates when mixing urine and water...


It can vary depending on strength. I never did it without a ppm meter and I'd use it at anywhere from 800-1500ppm. I believe once its was about 80ml to 3 quarts. Piss is super concentrated though (like 8000ppm) so I wouldn't be guessing.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmm. I have no ppm meter... guess ill just have to wing it. lol


----------



## supchaka (Mar 26, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Hmm. I have no ppm meter... guess ill just have to wing it. lol


Well I gotta piss so ill go check it out for a safe amount...


----------



## supchaka (Mar 26, 2013)

40ml into a liter of water was 800ppm, I've subtracted my starting tap ppm too. Don't ask me why I'm using metric now, something about growing... But it's like 3 tbsp to a quart


----------



## steeliesteve (Mar 26, 2013)

Claiming my seat! Can't wait to check out those peacocks!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 28, 2013)

Ive added this to the must-have list. It's rated for like 200 sq ft.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 28, 2013)

Cracking 2 of these. Emily thinks they may be md x cougar. We shall see!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 28, 2013)

Family should have the info on mama dude.

Hope the babies are well!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 29, 2013)

My yorkie had her puppies tonight. Crossed with the neighbors french bulldog. 3 boys 1 girl. It will be interesting to see who's looks they take. This is the sole female and claimed by my daughter as Ollie (olive)


----------



## supchaka (Mar 29, 2013)

This one looks a little bulldogish, although most puppies look the same to me.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 29, 2013)

I can't leave out the others. Don't know what this one looks like


----------



## supchaka (Mar 29, 2013)

This boy has the most yorkie looking markings of the group


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 29, 2013)

supchaka said:


> My yorkie had her puppies tonight. Crossed with the neighbors french bulldog. 3 boys 1 girl. It will be interesting to see who's looks they take. This is the sole female and claimed by my daughter as Ollie (olive)



Love it, I love dogs, cats, and pretty much all animals with hair...  We have a Papillon (+ a German Shepard, 2 cats, and Sammie the Dwarf hamster) which my wife and I LOVE, best dog ever. Congrats on the pups, look adorable!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

lol what does hair have to do with it?


Puppies! awesome!


lol, I was thinking about the vid you posted of the mrs. falling asleep, lmfao! "show me a monkey face now!" haha


----------



## supchaka (Mar 29, 2013)

Cant forget my table! This reminded me of this one time when we were like 17 and cruising by the movie theater. There was 4 of us in the car and when we rolled by the line there was a group of like 6 girls with their moms, these kids were like 10 and my crazy ass friend says louder than shit out the window, "Boy look at all that pussy" it was so wrong, and so off the wall, I laughed till I was in tears. That guys a minister today btw in Peru! Married with 3 kids, funny how people turn out! 

ok so I have a crap load males here too, but the pussy line still popped into my head.


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 29, 2013)

Lmao, good story. Thats some seedlings you got going... how do you know some are males?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

haha I did something like that and my friend stopped the car right next to them lmao, soooooooooo awkward hahahaha.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

EasyPound said:


> Lmao, good story. Thats some seedlings you got going... how do you know some are males?


Its inevitable


----------



## supchaka (Mar 29, 2013)

Here was momma chilling on the couch in labor. She took it like a champ. Never made a pip. It was funny to see the focus she had when it came time to pushing. She was like ninja dog, didn't know she had it in her. There was a bit of delay on the first pup. I popped the sac and pulled it over the head, once the pup made a noise it was like the light went on and mom took over from there out. Very cool to watch and the kids had never got witness anything like it in person before so they loved it.


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Its inevitable



Are the reg's and not feminized?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 29, 2013)

EasyPound said:


> Are the reg's and not feminized?


Yeah I went away from fem seeds


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

Awww shes so plump! I bet she feels better,,,, besides some pain below....


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 29, 2013)

Feminized seeds have a tendency to hermie...


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 30, 2013)

@BC99 you answered my next question - thanks man


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah fems and autos I stay away from.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2013)

I never understood why people would want to grow autos... they require more light, and still take as long to finish as running 12/12 from seed...


----------



## Txchilies (Mar 30, 2013)

In my case after trying them to see how well they would do, and finding out that they aren't or weren't truely "Auto flowers" I swore I would never grow them again. I recently got a few as "freebies" from seed orders so I'm growing them out to supplement. I doubt if they will be finished in 75 days but no reason to waste the seed.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Mar 30, 2013)

ya i got a pakistan ryder, grapefruit and amnesia AUTO from my last order.
they produced well for autos like 2.5-3 oz from each
like bill said theres not really a reason to grow autos when it takes the same as 12/12 from seed EXCEPT if you grow them outdoors then you can get multiple harvests in one growing season. about 3-4 harvests if you start early enough. but then you are using a seed for every plant (which you will have to buy or produce yourself) since you cannot clone them.
another downside to them is that the way they "AUTO FLOWER" is because they are crossed with "ditch weed" a form of ruderalis. so you have a great plant like grapefruit that you crossed with ditch weed? ya the quality is obviously less when you do that compared to the parent plant of regular grapefruit. out of the 3 i only enjoyed the pakistan ryder. the grapefruit and amnesia seemed to take on more of the cross/

i had not one seed come out of any 3 so no hermies here.............this time lol

another annoying thing with the autos was, since i had only one seed of each, i would fill one jug up to feed/water them to make it easier but it seemd my nutes were not enough for one, too much for another and just right for the 3rd.
i really wasnt trying to mix 3 different nutes for AUTOs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

man it's magic seeing pups born,i remember seeing my grandparents do it with boxer dogs, they damn sure don't make the noises that you see on the TV lol, youtube some of 'one born every minute'. no epidural, no wimpering just get on with it. natures way.

how many did she have chaka?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 31, 2013)

4 total, 3 boys and a girl. Ugh and I think we're keeping two. My daughter claimed the girl and my wife wants one of the others! That will put the total to 5


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Mar 31, 2013)

supchaka said:


> 4 total, 3 boys and a girl. Ugh and I think we're keeping two. My daughter claimed the girl and my wife wants one of the others! That will put the total to 5


Now I wont ever be able to come over!


----------



## Txchilies (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats on the family expansion.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 31, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Now I wont ever be able to come over!


They're hypoallergenic! It's all in your head


----------



## supchaka (Mar 31, 2013)

Here comes my next batch of soil. I'm broke ATM. This is my old soil from previous grows with 2 $3 bags of Walmart soil and some of my own yard dirt mixed in! I've added some bone and blood meal and hit it with a little "Chaka tea" I don't need no stinking mixing containers! When the plants sex, they'll get up-potted into this, a layer of DE across the top and their first dose of neem.


----------



## Txchilies (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks nice, I did about the same thing with all the soil I had from last year. Have been composting it since the first of the year, just added 3 lbs each of kelp meal and alfalfa meal with some azomite. getting it ready for the Secret Garden.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 1, 2013)

7 day kindergarten class. 2 more weeks to start tossing males! I'm guessing when I'm about 3 weeks into flower ill start the next round of seeds. I was top feeding these at first then I said fuck this yesterday and just poured the collective amount they had been using into the bottom of the trays, which is a quart. Sink or swim bitches!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> 7 day kindergarten class. 2 more weeks to start tossing males! I'm guessing when I'm about 3 weeks into flower ill start the next round of seeds. I was top feeding these at first then I said fuck this yesterday and just poured the collective amount they had been using into the bottom of the trays, which is a quart. Sink or swim bitches!



Wow they got big since the 29th. R they labeled?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes I actually have them labeled! If my eyes dont deceive me thats a skunky monkey front left next to a Peacock!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey, is chakatron on hold?

Grow babies, GROW!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey, is chakatron on hold?
> 
> Grow babies, GROW!


Yeah currently it is on the back burner! I need money to tinker, and I have none


----------



## supchaka (Apr 2, 2013)

Heres the 2 labeled MD, who knows if they are fem, hopefully cuz one is going outside in a week. Started a bit after the rest


----------



## supchaka (Apr 2, 2013)

2 young cooters!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 2, 2013)

A skunky monkey. They're all marked up! Just not grouped together in any special fashion  I only add one pic per post cuz it's just easier with an iPad that way.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 2, 2013)

And why not another group shot this morning. I rotate the table a little every time I'm in there for good measure.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2013)

I see some manly looking plants already  but ill keep my guesses to myself.


----------



## EasyPound (Apr 2, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I see some manly looking plants already  but ill keep my guesses to myself.



How so BC? I ask because I was at a friends house and she was like just a couple more days and we'll know which ones are males.... my issue was they were still 4 leaf plants...much like these in this grow. How can you tell, educated guess, or lean toward one sex on the other? Thanks just trying to learn.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2013)

I guess its just a feeling based on my experiences in the past...


----------



## supchaka (Apr 2, 2013)

Well ill be happy up to about the 20th male!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 2, 2013)

BC has jedi mind powers and can read off pics!


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Cant forget my table! This reminded me of this one time when we were like 17 and cruising by the movie theater. There was 4 of us in the car and when we rolled by the line there was a group of like 6 girls with their moms, these kids were like 10 and my crazy ass friend says louder than shit out the window, "Boy look at all that pussy" it was so wrong, and so off the wall, I laughed till I was in tears. That guys a minister today btw in Peru! Married with 3 kids, funny how people turn out!
> 
> ok so I have a crap load males here too, but the pussy line still popped into my head.


i did a run like this a few times of the skunky monkeys and stank apes. the original cougars amoungst a few others. pretty decent yields. a lot of phenos. good luck.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Feminized seeds have a tendency to hermie...


only if they are shitty seeds. have had a run with 7 dif strains all from fem seeds only one hermied. the blueberry gum and that was stress induced from the move and the uhaul trip. i killed off all of the strains and am starting over making moms this time tho. same genetics. minus the gum.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Here comes my next batch of soil. I'm broke ATM. This is my old soil from previous grows with 2 $3 bags of Walmart soil and some of my own yard dirt mixed in! I've added some bone and blood meal and hit it with a little "Chaka tea" I don't need no stinking mixing containers! When the plants sex, they'll get up-potted into this, a layer of DE across the top and their first dose of neem.


you should soil the whole area you got there. lol. give you a great end of season harvest. just go out and toss a bunch of seeds bc left behind and pull the males. lol. 12/12 it all.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I guess its just a feeling based on my experiences in the past...


your experience has caused me to toss some good females before my good buddy ol pal. lmao. but it could have been becuz we were super baked/ lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> only if they are shitty seeds. have had a run with 7 dif strains all from fem seeds only one hermied. the blueberry gum and that was stress induced from the move and the uhaul trip. i killed off all of the strains and am starting over making moms this time tho. same genetics. minus the gum.


what 7 strains have you run from feminized seed?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> your experience has caused me to toss some good females before my good buddy ol pal. lmao. but it could have been becuz we were super baked/ lol.


I have never made you toss a plant prior to it showing sex...


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> what 7 strains have you run from feminized seed?


pineapple express, northern skunk, blueberry gum and a few late in the season outdoor freebies from the tude. cant remember what they were called. liked 2 hated the other one. so 6 not 7.

correction. hated 2 liked one. i think.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I have never made you toss a plant prior to it showing sex...


you and your "oh those look like balls." that turned into pistils. lmao. im just giving you shit. so hows the Washington weed?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

also those autos you gave me to do.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2013)

The auto's werent feminized...


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> The auto's werent feminized...


yes they were. one tube or straw or whateva. the other no. all 4 of them were fem and i didnt like any of them.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> yes they were. one tube or straw or whateva. the other no. all 4 of them were fem and i didnt like any of them.


plus you told me they were fem.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2013)

No i didnt. But whatever im not going to argue about it.

None of them were fem. they were made from a male auto and a female auto...

And you didnt like them because you didnt take care of them.

Then you gave them away to someone else who did likewise and let them go to shit...


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> No i didnt. But whatever im not going to argue about it.
> 
> None of them were fem. they were made from a male auto and a female auto...
> 
> ...


i did this becuz i didnt like them. didnt like the way they grew or flowered otherwise i would have kept them legit. and the only reason i rocked them was becuz u said they were fem. i only wanted fem at the time and still do. not into pulling males and all that shit anymore. to much of a hassle and a wait for sex and to much of a waste of nutes and coco for me since im not breeding. i run the seeds once. make sure they dont hermie then go full bore with them. like i said i have run 6 other strains that were fem and only had one hermie. and that was from stress from moving im assuming since ive grown the same plant out multiple times without issues. ive had more clones ive received from other hermie more than anything tbh. not to mention ive ad reg seeds hermie on me as well so you never really know what y


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

ou are going to get. ive gotten reg seeds from u and from f.m. that have hermied. could be genetics could just be grower but to far into the past to tell you at this point. fem seeds arent bad in my opinion. i hated them till i started using them and not having to wait 3+ weeks to see balls and then feel like its such a waste. you can get anything to hermie all you need is the right environment.

4 out of 4 female reg autos arent bad then huh.  lol. plus they were all kinds of phenos. all 4 were dif. drove me nuts.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 3, 2013)

Well my Chaka beans hermied like it was the thing to do, regardless of environment, although I tried for ages to not blame the seeds. They are in a landfill somewhere now and still not being blamed by me


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Well my Chaka beans hermied like it was the thing to do, regardless of environment, although I tried for ages to not blame the seeds. They are in a landfill somewhere now and still not being blamed by me


it happens. were those the Hawaii 5-0 cougars? or were those f.m.'s cuz i tried a few of those too and failed with the hermie. but that might have been light leaks. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2013)

you're right shit genetics... i should just give up making seeds.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine were crossed with dog


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Mine were crossed with dog


thats why. the dog has a grip of hermie issues doesnt it? jig grew it out and his hermied like crazy but the smoke was sweet.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> you're right shit genetics... i should just give up making seeds.


i never said that vato. they ust werent stable enough. most of the shit you come up with is ballin. but some sucks. just like most of the weed i grow is ballin but sometimes i get that i fucked myself this time feeling. and the weed sucks dick.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2013)

dont confuse shit that wasnt mine with stuff that i just passed along to you.. thats all im saying. the autos = not mine... the hawaii 5-0 cross = not mine.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 3, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> thats why. the dog has a grip of hermie issues doesnt it? jig grew it out and his hermied like crazy but the smoke was sweet.


Actually I don't think his hermied cuz they were from clone and it supposedly doesn't throw nanners from clone.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> dont confuse shit that wasnt mine with stuff that i just passed along to you.. thats all im saying. the autos = not mine... the hawaii 5-0 cross = not mine.


i never said the 5-0 was yours. i never said the autos were yours either jackass. i said i got the autos from u completely different. the 5-0 i got from f.m. aint no reason to get all huffy puffy. i was just showing that everything will fuck you one way or another and was using them as examples. reg or fem. auto or not. its just up to grower preference really. "if they are well made seeds regardles of them being fem or not you shouldnt have anything to worry about." and those were your words by the way. you said you just prefer not to use them.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Actually I don't think his hermied cuz they were from clone and it supposedly doesn't throw nanners from clone.


yeah his hermied. one of his first grows with it had seeds. not everywhere but enough to make you look to not smoke one. lol. big black bastards would pop and take a freakin eye out. but that shit was super heavy and i smoked it anyways.  it was one of the danker buds ive smoked actually tbh. he also later said the dog doesnt anymore tho and yeah he also said the same thing about it not throwing nanners when cloned. either in a pm or on one of his threads. cant member.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> thats why. the dog has a grip of hermie issues doesnt it? jig grew it out and his hermied like crazy but the smoke was sweet.


come on now, thats not true.


wheels619 said:


> i never said the 5-0 was yours. i never said the autos were yours either jackass. i said i got the autos from u completely different. the 5-0 i got from f.m. aint no reason to get all huffy puffy. *i was just showing that everything will fuck you one way or another *and was using them as examples. reg or fem. auto or not. its just up to grower preference really. "if they are well made seeds regardles of them being fem or not you shouldnt have anything to worry about." and those were your words by the way. you said you just prefer not to use them.



Like gifting someone s33ds, jesus dude give it a fucking rest and respect chakas thread.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 3, 2013)

ill be lurking


----------



## Txchilies (Apr 3, 2013)

Kush how you been, long time no see.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 3, 2013)

11 days old. I know, same boring view but to get back on track eh!? I was watering these by hand but just been filling each tray with a quart every other day now. They get a bit of botanicare pure blend grow, humic acid, and a drop of superthrive. I was really digging the hempy buckets, although I'm not using it for these- I need to use the pile of soil I got sitting outside first. No moola = no perlite.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

You can use biochar instead of perlite, better than perlite anyway, and you can make it for free.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Organic-Gardening/Make-Biochar-To-Improve-Your-Soil.aspx#axzz2PTHXzbPl


I just started reading up on it so maybe you should too... Once I learn more I'll let ya know! 

Moving right along babies, nothing to see here, move along now lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 4, 2013)

They are getting bigger, soon in the cheap pots?


----------



## steeliesteve (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking good Chaka. Can't remember if you said it already, how long are you gonna veg for and what size pots you gonna be in? Hope these new girls treat ya good!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

No veg time.. the title of the thread says 12/12 from seed.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> They are getting bigger, soon in the cheap pots?


Yeah I got 8 good smart pots and the flimsy shitty ones still


----------



## supchaka (Apr 4, 2013)

More puppy pron cuz my plants aren't any fun to look at right now. Here's the female, my daughter decided to let my buddy's mom have her and we're keeping a boy.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 4, 2013)

The male we're keeping. My daughter named him dash... From the incredibles, and masks lol go figure.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 4, 2013)

Kinda wish I had 1 gallon smart pots for this, oh well I'll be reusing some of the soil then.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

cute as a button those pups chaka. little plants look healthy an happy too, alls good


----------



## supchaka (Apr 5, 2013)

Boredom video 
[video=youtube_share;kivMNWjTuyk]http://youtu.be/kivMNWjTuyk [/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice veg light  how is it working out for you?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 6, 2013)

It works pretty damn good! Especially since I don't have to light tight the cabinet now


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2013)

Iv always wanted some LED action  I seen those 600w panels on youtube, now THAT is the way to go lol


----------



## supchaka (Apr 7, 2013)

Bitches need to be sexing so I can get them transplanted and Rollin! This is uhh 16 days I think.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2013)

Shouldn't be long now. Maybe another week?

They look happy!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 7, 2013)

They used to sex by 18 days or so, but ill be happy up to 21 days! I'm curious how many are going to fit on this table.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 8, 2013)

3 confirmed females, 4 possible males, the rest unknown. Ill probably wait till the weekend to start transplants.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 8, 2013)

Got 10 pots filled. Couldn't have picked a windier shittier day to fill them! Half went in the pots the other half would blow in my eyes!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

lol, sorry but i always do the same thing with my coco sack i get done making a mess sweep it all up and back in the saCK THEN SQUISH THE AIR OUT THE SACK SPRAYING COCO POWDER ALL IN MY FACE. oops caps. hope you get more than 3 ladies chaka


----------



## EasyPound (Apr 9, 2013)

Know what your mean Chaka, mother nature doesn't always agree with me, indoors is the only chance I have  You're all filled up and ready to plant soon then huh?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 9, 2013)

EasyPound said:


> Know what your mean Chaka, mother nature doesn't always agree with me, indoors is the only chance I have  You're all filled up and ready to plant soon then huh?


10 for now, if there's more girls I have some more smart pots in the wings. Just didn't want to fill a bunch and jinx the male/female ratio u know!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

haha thats allot of soil to have in your eyes! 



Jinxing the males is very difficult, if done inproperly you will get 100% males, it happened to me.


----------



## yankeegreen (Apr 9, 2013)

I hear that. Got 3 girls out of my last 12 seeds. Good news for you chaka, we're bustin the curve for ya!


----------



## EasyPound (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow, those are some sad ratios


----------



## supchaka (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok I lied, I can't wait till the weekend knowing a female is sitting in a party cup. Transplanted 6 layered the soil with DE and gave them their first dose of neem. Going proactive instead of reactive!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 9, 2013)

There's a good 6 males so far, I just let them go a little further just to be sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

doubled the males  shitter chaka, but the remainder will get more light eh  swings and ..... wait for it. roundabouts. lol. 


EDIT: it occurs to me that may be lost on you seeing as the US don't have roundabouts. facepalm


----------



## yankeegreen (Apr 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> doubled the males  shitter chaka, but the remainder will get more light eh  swings and ..... wait for it. roundabouts. lol.
> 
> 
> EDIT: it occurs to me that may be lost on you seeing as the US don't have roundabouts. facepalm


Roundabouts live on in New England (northeast US).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

URMAGEEERD http://britishisms.wordpress.com/2012/03/27/roundabout/


----------



## supchaka (Apr 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> doubled the males  shitter chaka, but the remainder will get more light eh  swings and ..... wait for it. roundabouts. lol.
> 
> 
> EDIT: it occurs to me that may be lost on you seeing as the US don't have roundabouts. facepalm


Only somewhat lost, we call them traffic circles  I'm wondering how many pots I can fit on that table. I'm guessing 15 or so, which would be a good number.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

hahahah all i can think of is the griswalds european vacation. hey look kids big ben parliament!!!!

[video=youtube_share;iAgX6qlJEMc]http://youtu.be/iAgX6qlJEMc[/video]


----------



## HappyMan420 (Apr 10, 2013)

supchaka said:


> 40ml into a liter of water was 800ppm, I've subtracted my starting tap ppm too. Don't ask me why I'm using metric now, something about growing... But it's like 3 tbsp to a quart


I have also switched to stupid metric because of growing


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> doubled the males  shitter chaka, but the remainder will get more light eh  swings and ..... wait for it. roundabouts. lol.
> 
> 
> EDIT: it occurs to me that may be lost on you seeing as the US don't have roundabouts. facepalm


we do but we call them something else. lol. no roundabouts. very rare here tho.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2013)

We have NASCAR instead


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> We have NASCAR instead


wooohooo haul ass to turn left? lmao. such a redonkulous sport to be honest. i feel that if you are racing you should do more than turn left at 180 mph.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll put the hps in this weekend. Tossed out 12 males tonight, 10 females so far. 14 still unknown, don't need many more to fill the table then its just a matter of choosing who looks best.


----------



## EasyPound (Apr 10, 2013)

Chaka, u need a new Avatar.... one that signifies "Bad Ass!" your plants look great! Keep it up brosef and toke well!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah all i can think of is the griswalds european vacation. hey look kids big ben parliament!!!!


You have no idea how real this is. Happened to me a few times in Italy.... couldn't get over to save my life. Kept telling duchie "Look kids, Big Ben, Parliment"... I don't think he got it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

lmao NASCAR!!!! looks nuts, so much power. 

chaka, your getting a pretty hellish ratio of m/f's or a great one if your breeding!? 

and jig i can just imagine it. creased up laughing going round and round hahaha shame duchie didn't get it, i thought everyone had seen lampoons, every vacation. xmas is my fave. chevy chase is still rockin it out. you guys see hot tub time machine? i often wonder if he's actually clark griswald in real life bit like henry winkler is permanently the Fonz.

thread jack complete and i'm ghost.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2013)

Chevy Chase is still on TV over here. Only scripted show I watch. 'Called Community'. Worth a look. Clark Griswald is so my dad. lol

I'm done too now.  Carry on.

Happy healthy puppies!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

you know i have the community first season on dvd, only watched the first couple then as usual my girl wants to watch but doesn't have time an complains if i watch like 3 seasons of something without her. first couple were character building episodes but some good funny moments.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2013)

The ratios are looking ok, I still have 14 to sex and being this late with no nuts usually is gonna lean more towards girls. I'm gonna be tossing females too! 

I think Chevy chase was one of my favorite actors growing up, along with bill Murray and randy quaid. Being 40 I think they were in my demographic!


----------



## Txchilies (Apr 11, 2013)

Looking good Chaka, are you able to do an outdoor grow? You could just plant the extra girls outside if you are able to.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2013)

I have 2 plants that should be fem, scary! I know but one is going outside the other will probably go in the trash. No more fem seeds in my grows! It's a mama dude seed from Emily.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 11, 2013)

supchaka said:


> The ratios are looking ok, I still have 14 to sex and being this late with no nuts usually is gonna lean more towards girls. I'm gonna be tossing females too!
> 
> I think Chevy chase was one of my favorite actors growing up, along with bill Murray and randy quaid. Being 40 I think they were in my demographic!


stuff looks good dude. im 27 and grew up loving all of those guys. they were my tv icons. but i think i was ahead of the curve. i liked all the stuff my older sister and dad liked so i got to watch them all constantly.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you know i have the community first season on dvd, only watched the first couple then as usual my girl wants to watch but doesn't have time an complains if i watch like 3 seasons of something without her. first couple were character building episodes but some good funny moments.


My girl and I argue over the same shit constantly.. lol 

either she gets mad at me for watching ahead or vice a versa. It never fails.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2013)

My wife and I were watching Weeds together from DVD and then somewhere in like season 7 I caught her watching an episode. It was like she had cheated on me! Then I was all like fuck it, Im not watching it anymore!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2013)

I am usually the culprit more times than not. Its not my fault she passes out within ten minutes of turning the tv on..
How many BubbaCougars girls you got in there?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2013)

lol ^

Looking good chaka!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I am usually the culprit more times than not. Its not my fault she passes out within ten minutes of turning the tv on..
> How many BubbaCougars girls you got in there?


Actual females Im not sure, I did label the transplants but honestly dont recall what was what. Of the 12 males, 9 were Peacock, 2 were the bubbacougar and 1 was skunky monkey. So possibly 4 females left of the cooter.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2013)

1 more male, 3 more females. I have about 8 to sex still and only room for maybe 3. At a glance I did see 2 precougar


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2013)

Beautiful picture and your babies are so happy looking


----------



## supchaka (Apr 12, 2013)

Hope it's a female! Only got one chance outside, supposed to be a fem seed mamadude.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 12, 2013)

Its in a 10 or 15 gallon pot, got the DE layer and neemed, just like my indoor plants get. Ill be staying on top of this fucker this year, those terminator caterpillars last year were brutal.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2013)

BT works pretty well for caterpillars
lets just hope the MD doesnt turn into a baby lou


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 12, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Its in a 10 or 15 gallon pot, got the DE layer and neemed, just like my indoor plants get. Ill be staying on top of this fucker this year, those terminator caterpillars last year were brutal.


i use Monterrey with spinosad. best stuff ive found for preventative measures against Caterpillars.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 12, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> i use Monterrey with spinosad. best stuff ive found for preventative measures against Caterpillars.


also the spinosad in it makes them dry up like little crunchy rat turds kinda. lol. feels good getting back at the mofos sometimes.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 12, 2013)

Another male, another couple girls. I have like 5 or 6 plants left to sex and only room for one more I think. 2 of them are the bubbacougar, one of which is stretchy with little growth so its probably a loser regardless of sex. There's one mamadude, that should be fem, but I'm not sure what I want to do with that if anything inside, and the others are peacocks. I think I ended up with about 4 skunky monkey females on the table. Ill get a count when I'm actually set.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sounds good man. Have you thought about putting wall around the lazy susan, so you are not losing as much light?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 12, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Sounds good man. Have you thought about putting wall around the lazy susan, so you are not losing as much light?


Yeah I want another hood too, and another light while I'm at it  I'm broke ATM though and the room spending is on hold for now!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gotcha. i can understand that one.


----------



## EasyPound (Apr 13, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Yeah I want another hood too, and another light while I'm at it  I'm broke ATM though and the room spending is on hold for now!


Supplement with some extension cords with plug in bulb E27 outlets and CFL's for lower regions, I'm a newbie but it will help yield AND cost pennies. Either way, watching this awesome grow till the end!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 13, 2013)

Some dirty mother fucker already snacking on my outdoor! Grow bitch grow!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2013)

Go outside at night with a flashlight. Catch those mutherfuckers every time! I squish them and leave them on the ground for others to see


----------



## supchaka (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm gonna fully slather that dirt with DE, it looks like a fuckin snail ate it and I don't know how he coulda got to it without bursting into flames lol!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2013)

Tried that - not sure if it helped. I took a picture of it last year and posted that I had read on RIU that using Cocaine on your plant helped it grow better hehe.




It is usually caterpillars or grass hoppers. Try using Sevin powder on the leaves. Kills everything that chews on them and washes of easily. Not harmful to humans. I know - I hate using chemicals too - but this shit works wonders. Neem and BT are good too for maintenance and using during flower. But duirng veg Sevin is good stuff. 


Find these guys everywhere:




















and this guy






hehe





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supchaka (Apr 13, 2013)

No vacancy! Tables full, hps is in now. There's another 4 plants that will probably end in the trash in a few days once I'm sure everything's settled.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2013)

Why not just grow the remaining ones outside...


----------



## EasyPound (Apr 14, 2013)

Chaka, excuse me I know you've stated but Im lazy and stoned - what size are those pots and are those the last ones for the plants to grow in? Grow looks good bro, wishing you a bountiful harvest!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2013)

They are 2 gallon fabric pots, and i believe yes that is their final destination..


----------



## EasyPound (Apr 14, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> They are 2 gallon fabric pots, and i believe yes that is their final destination..


Awesome, Totally involved in watching this grow, sending good vibes your way man!!


----------



## zzwasted (Apr 14, 2013)

subbed look forward too seeing this 12/12


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Why not just grow the remaining ones outside...


As lovely as an idea as that is I think my wife will eventually kill me for taking another inch!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> They are 2 gallon fabric pots, and i believe yes that is their final destination..


What he said


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2013)

supchaka said:


> As lovely as an idea as that is I think my wife will eventually kill me for taking another inch!


How bout giving her another inch?? lol matter of fact, give her a couple extra inches, then she wont notice when you take one back.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2013)

Swap meet special!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2013)

you should give the extra females to emily...


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2013)

That has crossed my mind. He has a crap ton of seedlings at the moment that I don't think he knows what he's even doing with yet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2013)

Or just kill em... im sure there are plenty more where those came from...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2013)

Those fucking things ate a ton of my toms last year.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol not sure how I missed that you had another thread going. I was thinking the other day I wonder when Chaka will get the superchakatron 3000 going. Glad to see you got some girls in pots man!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2013)

I forgot I haven't shared any of my puppy awesomeness in awhile. This is one of the boys we're keeping. He's mine, I named him digit cuz he has an extra toe. I kiss it for good luck


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2013)

This is dash, he's technically my daughters.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2013)

Eat and sleep is still all that's on their daily agendas


----------



## yankeegreen (Apr 14, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Eat and sleep is still all that's on their daily agendas


Sounds good to me! Cute pups.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2013)

Is it gonna pull through? Lol something was hungry! Good thing I have a few plants in the garage still. Try this again.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Is it gonna pull through? Lol something was hungry! Good thing I have a few plants in the garage still. Try this again.


holy 
fuck dude. that sucks. crafty little bastards. surprised they didnt burst into flames climbing across all that sufft you have laid on top.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a good sense of humor luckily and actually did laugh when I saw it. It had slime on it like a snail or slug got it, I'm gonna elevate the pot with a stand of sorts, something not so easy to climb without thinking. The neem must have been like salad dressing for it so I'm going to put something a little more potent on it at this stage.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2013)

Batter up! This was the one bubba cougar I wasn't impressed with, but she's getting a chance! It has a lot of internodal gap with little nodal growth, just wasn't like the others. It still hasn't shown sex which leads me to believe its female. I sprayed the soil and plant both with sevin bug spray, also moved the pot. Lets see how tasty she is now!


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Batter up! This was the one bubba cougar I wasn't impressed with, but she's getting a chance! It has a lot of internodal gap with little nodal growth, just wasn't like the others. It still hasn't shown sex which leads me to believe its female. I sprayed the soil and plant both with sevin bug spray, also moved the pot. Lets see how tasty she is now!


you should set the pot up on top of something high. i found less damage when i placed things up high. she doesnt look too bad. the outdoor sun will make her look gorgeous and full hopefully. good luck. also have you thought about panda film to put around the 600? comes in 10 ft tall rolls and its pretty cheap. im gonna stat using it to veg in the open for a reflective wall.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Batter up! This was the one bubba cougar I wasn't impressed with, but she's getting a chance! It has a lot of internodal gap with little nodal growth, just wasn't like the others. It still hasn't shown sex which leads me to believe its female. I sprayed the soil and plant both with sevin bug spray, also moved the pot. Lets see how tasty she is now!


Hey chaka, i know that girl doesnt look like much now, but she def looks like a bubba pheno. I can almost guarantee if she is a fem, she will be fiyaaaa!!! I wanted to tell you that the last time you said you didnt like the looks of her, but i didnt, so i am saying it now... i could tell from your description the first time what she was gonna look like. Glad you decided to save her!!!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2013)

Well it sounds like she might be a winner then. I'm gonna prop her up when I get back. She was wilty cuz I had just taken her from lights out. She'll perk up


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Have you seen the pics of the bubba on my thread?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Are your BubbaCougars F1's or F2's?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2013)

I think 2. I think they're actually from a male I gave Emily that I was gonna toss


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sweet. I can't wait till your lazy susan room is blooming in full!!
I live vicariously through you!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2013)

If you put copper around a plant, snails will not cross over the copper.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2013)

Annnnd iirc it was the one that was super stinky. Never seen anything like it, a male in veg that wreaked of dankness.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2013)

Mohican said:


> If you put copper around a plant, snails will not cross over the copper.


Dude I'm putting a moat and land mines spikes around this fucker this time. Now it will get attacked by air!


----------



## yankeegreen (Apr 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Dude I'm putting a moat and land mines spikes around this fucker this time. Now it will get attacked by air!


An image of Bill Murray in Caddyshack comes to mind... Gl with them gophers, eh snails!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Have you seen the pics of the bubba on my thread?


Dug back a bit but I found it. I see the resemblance, looks like a fine specimen!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Dug back a bit but I found it. I see the resemblance, looks like a fine specimen!


Yeah, she did look pretty, but her smoke is what is most memorable.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 16, 2013)

has anyone smoked any good resinous dirt weed lately? lmao.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2013)

Bahaha, I've actually got a bag of dirt weed that has been sitting here for about 3 months. Shortly before my last harvest I was out of smoke, and figured I'd just grab something cheap and roll some blunts. I smoked about half the blunt and put it out, and that shit has sat in the bag ever since. I'm gonna throw it in with my next butter or hash I make.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Bahaha, I've actually got a bag of dirt weed that has been sitting here for about 3 months. Shortly before my last harvest I was out of smoke, and figured I'd just grab something cheap and roll some blunts. I smoked about half the blunt and put it out, and that shit has sat in the bag ever since. I'm gonna throw it in with my next butter or hash I make.


ive smoked 4 month old trim before. wasnt fabulous. lol.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2013)

So these are 25 days old. 4 days in flower. I count the first day of flower as whatever the last plant to show sex. Its just a general thing. The peacocks would look done enough at like 7 weeks and I always took them a little early. I really want let them go 9 or at least till they're more amber. I've never grown them as long as I reeeeaaally want to.


----------



## yankeegreen (Apr 16, 2013)

Lookin good. How many total?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2013)

I think its right around 12  I have my son living here with his rec too, just in case.


----------



## yankeegreen (Apr 16, 2013)

Gotta cover your bases!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2013)

Whodat those girls are really looking nice man!

Also been there done that on smoking old trim. At one point between harvests me and the wife made it over a month just smoking trim blunts. Honestly it wasn't to bad, didn't get near as high but I only keep real good trim so it was decent. This last time I made several large batchs of butter which used up the trim, she literally yelled at me for using up the trim when we ran out of other stuff to smoke. I said go eat a cookie and get over it.........right. I've got a 5 oz bag of trim/foxtail tips from this last harvest that is my blunt weed right now. There is enough calyxs in the mix from the foxtails that it smokes really well.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2013)

Whowhat? Lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Whodat those girls are really looking nice man!


lol. oopsie


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2013)

Lol 
wow you guys are fast


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry chaka, I was just reading his thread and I'm high as shit!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Lol
> wow you guys are fast


Like a nascar


----------



## nuckyt (Apr 16, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Boredom video
> [video=youtube_share;kivMNWjTuyk]http://youtu.be/kivMNWjTuyk [/video]


Can't wait to see how these turn out. I like how you have the heat venting out of the room.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 18, 2013)

6 whole days in flower now! A few been stretching out good, had to raise the light a bit.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 18, 2013)

Skunky monkey 6 day bud


----------



## supchaka (Apr 18, 2013)

Another skunky monkey. Think my soils a little hot, gonna go plain water for a spell.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 18, 2013)

And a 6 day old peacock bud.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

rock n rollin yet?!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a plant flowering in a solo cup. It's got really tight node spacing. I think I'm gonna let it go completely to see what it yields


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2013)

Side view.


----------



## geturgrowon (Apr 19, 2013)

looking good mAN!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hell yeah dude!!! Things are looking real nice!!


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 19, 2013)

@ bc:

6 oscars off just the blueberry gum.  you got paypal my pimp niggga? gonna send some bills for the help.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 19, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Side view.


they look good dude.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2013)

I's be happy with a half O per plant. I'm not super happy with my soil mix, it wasn't as homogenized as I would have liked but that shit was hard to shovel around. A concrete mixer would be sweet! So my dirt may have some hot and cold spots to contend with.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2013)

My little dude chilling. He's 3 weeks old today.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2013)

The bubba cougar settled in


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2013)

It was windy as shit the first day it was out, I seriously thought it was gonna get taken to Oz. Made it through though and I'm successful so far at keeping it from being eaten!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I have a plant flowering in a solo cup. It's got really tight node spacing. I think I'm gonna let it go completely to see what it yields


i was talking about spinning the table like a record deck bro


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh I wasn't speaking about that in general, was just talking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

id love to see a heath robinson style grow. where it was all reliant on balance, it'd be awesome, the japanes have tv stations devoted to those machines. engineering ftw


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2013)

Heres my party cup baby. It's a peacock. Lets see if I can get an 1/8th outta her! Nice tight nodes though. She'll be getting hydro nutes cuz organics aren't gonna cut it in that tiny container IMO.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2013)

Did some bug hunting tonight on 420 eve. Got some big ones!



3 giant caterpillars on my strawberries. Earwigs all over my Sangria tree. All drowned in the soapy water jar 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 20, 2013)

earwigs???? those r Inland Empire Scorpions


----------



## supchaka (Apr 20, 2013)

Scorpions lol


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 20, 2013)

nice work chaka!!!!!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 20, 2013)

Fuck yeah I can update whenever I want to! I'm always a little too quick on the posts I know, but its my thread right  looking like spiders sprawling out on the table now. 8 days in flower now.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 20, 2013)

Skunky monkey bud again.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 20, 2013)

Heres a bubba cougar, forgot I haven't shown it for bill yet! This was one of the shorter pheno


----------



## supchaka (Apr 20, 2013)

Lower node of a bubba cougar. I still don't know what is what count-wise on the table.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2013)

Lookin bitchin man. Keep the updates comin, lol. I love em


----------



## supchaka (Apr 21, 2013)

I whipped up another table today. This will be to help me stay on top of the 12/12 from seed cycle.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 21, 2013)

It's narrow to slide in on the right side of the table towards the cabinet. When I have about a month left in flower ill start new seeds and get these bitches filled up again. Unless of course I get a shitty yield and want to try something different.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2013)

How soon are you gonna start the next round? Ahh in a couple of weeks. lol


----------



## supchaka (Apr 21, 2013)

My new little veg starter table slid right into place. I should be able to save a month off rotation with it.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 21, 2013)

And a little peacock bud I haven't shown yet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like a solid start. I can already envision the finished product


----------



## supchaka (Apr 22, 2013)

My bubba cougar outdoor. I topped it the other day, I would say its doing pretty well and probably going to get growing soon. It was started 12/12 for nearly 3 weeks so I'm sure I've confused it a bit. I saw a couple snail/slug trails on the bottom of it but no nibbles. Gave it another dose of sevin spray to keep her safe!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 22, 2013)

she is gonna need some training


----------



## supchaka (Apr 22, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> she is gonna need some training


She's gonna get topped another couple times and be a big hedge!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 22, 2013)

Sub'd +rep


----------



## supchaka (Apr 23, 2013)

My best looking bud on the table at the moment. The bubba cougar at 11 days.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 24, 2013)

I really hate running my lights at night. I chomp at the bit waiting to get in there! One interesting thing though when I get up early enough and they're still on I can tell the plants got bigger.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been running mine at night for the last 6 months or so, I totally feel ya man. I also end up needing to do stuff in there, and not end up down there till 10-11 at night and then not always feeling like doing what i have to.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 24, 2013)

Chaka.... Respect dude. I'm thinking maybe a 12/12 from seed myself. A few questions for you or anyone with an opinion.


Have you done the whole cycle in the party cup before? If not, would you do that with your whole table? Why or why not?


Last question. Let's say, I don't care if my plants Hermy, or if they're males, because all the bud will be Bubble hash anyways.
Meaning that I germ, plant, and leave till harvest. I get what I get

So while I'm breaking this bud up getting ready for the hash, I can reuse these seeds and just keep doing this intill they don't sprout anymore. Thoughts?

Thanks man, and keep up the Dope Table. Lookin fresh


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2013)

It would be pointless to not remove your males or hermies. As well as flowering in party cups... not gonna get a desirable yield with that kind of setup.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 24, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> It would be pointless to not remove your males or hermies. As well as flowering in party cups... not gonna get a desirable yield with that kind of setup.


You're not listening though. If they're going to be hash anyways, why not just take the seeds out as you go along. It's about the Cannabinoids mostly


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 24, 2013)

Two rooms. Each with 2 400w lights. When one room goes off, another one comes on, thus not makin electrical spikes.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 24, 2013)

Other than a male taking up space yeah, I figured you were going to grow remotely and not be able to come back. I've never done a party cup start to finish, this will be my first, by accident really. Honestly if it yielded even remotely decent I could see it as viable, it's a hell of a lot easier to water a tray full of cups than individual plants. It just requires an assload of seeds every grow, which again isn't too bad when you water them all together. We'll see how it goes. 

Oh and like I mentioned, I think running hydro nutes would be necessary in such small containers. I don't think it's enough space for organics to sustain a larger plant throughout a grow. Hydro is easier, IMO but then you're dealing with plant counts and I don't know how much they'll knit pick 6 inch tall plants in court. Besides the whole plant count thing has been challenged anyways.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh and to add, a plant that hermies I feel is just as potent but it will suffer in yield because the plant put forth energy in making seeds, so it is a factor that if possible be avoided.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 24, 2013)

Sweet... 


The only reason I would keep the males would be for seeds, if none hermied I'd get seeds, if none were male and I got hermies I'd get seeds.
Win Win.

By the way, I'm subbed to the dick man on this one +Rep


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hermie seeds are just gonna give you more hermies. All it would take is 1 male to give you 1000+ seeds if that is all you really wanted.
To do a grow in party cups like you are suggesting is going to require a lot of attention and watering. Might as well pull the males if you are going to be around the grow.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2013)

I run all my veg plants in party cups, but have never flowered in them. I've heard of people doing it though, so I'm sure its doable if you keep them fed. I can say that my veg girls need to be watered every other day currently and they are large for the cups. I don't put drain holes on the bottoms of my cups either, I put them about 1 inch up on the side of the cup to create a hempy reservoir for the roots. Usually when the roots hit the res, you can see the plants take off I also think this helps me not have to water every day.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 25, 2013)

I can also see you run Bulk subs. Do you case? I find it to be a waste of time, and not worth the fruit yield.

Do you run perlite or coco for the hempys?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2013)

I actually don't really run bulk subs. The trays I ran were filled with colonized wild birdseed and vermiculite. Since verm isn't really nutrient containing I don't think its really considered a bulk sub. I filled the trays with several pints of colonized myc, and equal parts course verm at field wetness, let it colonize for about 3-4 days, and then case the top with a 1/4-1/2 inch of moist verm and fruit them. Worked well as you can tell, I've read casing isn't needed but don't find it to be a big deal so I did it. My hempy solo cups just get filled with my grow rock mix I use in my trays.


----------



## doc25 (Apr 25, 2013)

Get rid of the verm(not healthy) and try a bio-char product, it should be inoculated, I believe Bountea has one,or should be comming out with one soon


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2013)

doc25 said:


> Get rid of the verm(not healthy) and try a bio-char product, it should be inoculated, I believe Bountea has one,or should be comming out with one soon


Thanks for the advise man, but from the harvests I had I think I can handle it. I'm not sure why you don't like verm but the fact that it is not "life supporting" helps to prevent contams from growing in it. If all that I am dealing with is strong colonized myc, and sterile verm my chances of contams are much lower. But as with anything there are a millions ways to do things. I'm not currently running any mushrooms so not really worried about it right now.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 25, 2013)

No Verm? I know about 100 people that Run MonoTubs over at The shroomery, and I have never heard that in my life..

Verm is good for holding water(Like how you Dunk and Roll your cakes)I use Verm and I found that I don't need to dunk before I fruit because of the water in the Bulk. After the Second Flush, I dunk for 12 hours(anymore and I found that it gets the Bulk soggy and I get no 3rd flush)I always wanted to do WBS.. But I found that plain Whole long grain brown rice WORKS! And if I make too much I get to eat it. After they're done I grain it to Pasteurized Hpoo... Through four 80 quart subs I get close to 2.5lbs in a month and a half... I recently stopped myself though, still have my Penis envy in the fridge... Friday night is always Trip Night


----------



## supchaka (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't have a clue what you guys are talking about! Something with growing shrooms apparently!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 25, 2013)

The barber of Seville rolled through last night. I'm a pruner


----------



## supchaka (Apr 25, 2013)

My outdoor trucking along. It's kinda just starting to veg again now, it doesn't seem to be trying to flower still! It does have some pistils that showed up when I topped it. I got a lot of time for it to veg so I guess I could say I'm happy it's taking a slow start otherwise it will be a monster.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 25, 2013)

The leaves have taken a bit of a purple color to them. I'm looking forward to her maturing!


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice. How do you feel with starting out with a HPS 12/12 fs?
Meaning not using the MH at all? Have you done this, why or why not have you stuck with it


----------



## supchaka (Apr 25, 2013)

If its a fresh startup like this was ill use the MH until they're in flower, it usually ends up going perpetual for awhile one way or the other so plants end up starting directly under the HPS as well. I've grown strictly with a MH back when it was all I had at one point and it had acceptable results too.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome. One other thing, I noticed they stretch alot for you. Have you noticed a decrease in yield by LSTing them?

I say this because I have about 35" of height, if I were to use a 600 or even a 400 for that matter, I'd only have about 27-30" from bulb to ground. Would this be a problem non heat wise?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 25, 2013)

Well theoretically you can run the MH longer and keep the stretch less or use a stretch inhibitor. Smaller containers will keep a shorter plant, I was using 1 gal pots before this with decent results. Lst shouldn't hurt your yield at all, if anything it increases it but it usually means longer veg times which we obviously don't have 12/12 from seed. So sure pulling the plants over to keep them off the light won't hurt a thing


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 25, 2013)

Do you tie down your plants?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 25, 2013)

No I'm lazy, sometimes ill snap branches over if they're too close to the light or too high above the rest of the plants.


----------



## Txchilies (Apr 25, 2013)

That's not being lazy, it called good canopy management.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 25, 2013)

As if I don't update enough, here's a video for you!
[video=youtube;ZC3BAz_yUzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC3BAz_yUzU&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2013)

woah they got their stretch on huh. looks set to be all bud from here on in though chaka. coming on grand man :spliff:


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the vid update Chaka, ladies are looking swell


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 27, 2013)

what do u think u will pull from this run ?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 27, 2013)

Always a pound man! Always a pound!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 27, 2013)

I was thinking the same...


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Always a pound man! Always a pound!


What happens to the other 5.24oz's?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 27, 2013)

Lol I don't know. Someone growing with a cfl can ask what their yields gonna be and I'll always say a pound.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 27, 2013)

Is that accurate? Do you own a scale


----------



## supchaka (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm cornfused. I was just joking about the pound. I do own a scale. This is my first grow with the setup exactly as it is so ill be happy with whatever as long as its good quality.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 27, 2013)

Teehee. Yeah okay. Thumbs up*


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2013)

That's crazy. I'm expecting a pound from my grow too.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 28, 2013)

The cool tube is killing me for coverage, I got zero dollars to change anything in the room till I get through a grow though.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 28, 2013)

supchaka said:


> The cool tube is killing me for coverage, I got zero dollars to change anything in the room till I get through a grow though.


How do you pay the electric bill with zero dollars?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 28, 2013)

Different budget


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 28, 2013)

Isn't the electric bill part of every grow budget?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 28, 2013)

Commercial grows sure. What is with your subtle trolling? Back starting with the 1gpw reference. Yeah I knew what you meant but it wasn't relevant to my post so I didn't comment on it. You kind of appeared outta nowhere but I see you in all the same threads I'm in.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 28, 2013)

Just keeping small talk...... whatever


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2013)

What's up with all the small talk in here?

Say hi to your mother for me.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2013)

I just got caught up on this... and THIS came on pandora lol too good not to post.

[video=youtube;aNwvHEme_JE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNwvHEme_JE[/video]




Plants are looking good chaka! Gonna trim their skirts a bit?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2013)

Any resin development or smells yet Chaka?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Plants are looking good chaka! Gonna trim their skirts a bit?


I think the skirts are what's keeping them alive  I cut so much fan action off the main stems so the light can get down then the dress and buds keep it going.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 29, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Any resin development or smells yet Chaka?


I did notice last night trics are forming, rubbed a leaf a little but it wasn't quite enough to give me a good idea. My allergies are acting up too so the sniffer is off anyway! Ill be able to get an idea in a day or two though!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2013)

Interesting thing I've noticed. Although the room isn't super stinky yet I expected to smell weed when I stood near the ac exhaust while it was running, however I smelled nothing. Wonder if it has something to do with the process in the unit and if/what point the smell will come through. My thought was if the air only runs at night when the lights are on I might not really need another filter since the smell may dissipate on its own. Time will tell


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2013)

Time will tell


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2013)

Outdoor had a leaf nibbled, gave her another dose of sevin. Looks pretty good though.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2013)

Peacock bud @ 18 days flower.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2013)

Skunky monkey I think. The peacocks are all 15-19" not counting the pots, the SM and bubba cougar are much taller, the biggest at 29" is a bubba. I have another bubba just doing normal and one bubba that got burnt or something cuz it's a miserable looking stick lol. All else is looking good, going light nutes and sometimes just water. Harvest tentatively in 6 weeks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 30, 2013)

Big height difference between the strains i see.

I expected the bubbacougar to be tall though. Hence the reason why i said to tie down your outdoor


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

What's happenin Chakalaka


----------



## supchaka (May 5, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> What's happenin Chakalaka


I'm still here. I got a lot of shit going on so I'm pretty much socially unavailable except the little I post on here. My updates were so frequent I was even boring myself so I took a break. 

I'm a bit of a wreck lately. Blowing off people. Some of the peeps here know some of my issues with anxiety/depression and the uh cycle of opiate dependency I can't seem to stay away from. 

Shits all just kinda snowballed on me recently. Instead of telling the doctors hey I need to get off the norcos I just said hey I need help with this anxiety and insomnia. I'm 98% certain my anxiety issues are related to my prolonged use of narcs. So instead I was put on Effexor and Ativan to deal with that which then allowed me to keep popping pain pills. I graduated to extended release Morphine and Tizanidine as well. All this shit has just really taken its toll on me. 

So I'm having norco withdrawals even though I'm on morphine and using the tizanidine to try and come off the Ativan until I had a wicked bunch of hallucinations the other night. Woke up at 2:30 in the morning from a dream, into a dream like awake state. I don't know at what point I was truly awake because I just couldn't shake the hallucinations. My vision was shifting like 180 degrees, and the light reflecting off my running ceiling fan was making the whole room flicker. Then of course I flipped out and had a panic attack cuz it wouldn't stop, and my wife was at work. 

Anywho, I've joined this pain mngmt group that starts in July and I'm trying to get off everything before it even starts so I have a fresh slate. Honestly weed doesn't work for my pain, (so far) It does help with getting to sleep when I can use it without flipping out so the goal is to try and find a way to live in pain without being a strung out junky. I'm very hopeful I can get weed more integrated into my plans for a pharmaceutical free future. This pain group is all about learning and developing ways to live your life through meditation and whatever else shit they're gonna throw at me and at this point I'm all for it. I'm going in with an open mind.

Lol bills like wtf, I just said what's up? I'm rambling, I just wanted to throw this out there for anyone who may have noticed I'm not fully myself. Plus it's a place for me to just get it out since this isn't something I can really talk about at length with people in person. I'm sure ill throw out a random update someday like hey I'm better, or hey I'm in an institute!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2013)

I know too well the dangers and issues with opioid addiction and use.
After my surgery they had me on 120 mg er morphine, 2 times a day. with pers and vics to help with "breakthrough" pain. the morphine fucked me up soo bad. Caused insomnia, bad life decisions, and much much more.

I live in pain every day. Somedays it is manageable, and other days the pain is so bad that i lash out on anyone who is near me. loved ones included.

All i can say is I hope you can get things figured out, quit taking the damn pills, and be able to manage your pain in a less self destructive way.

Long term use of pain pills causes your body to make more pain receptors in your body, so that when you stop taking the pills, you feel like everything hurts 10x worse due to all the extra pain receptors you have built up.

I feel your pain bro, i really do.


----------



## supchaka (May 5, 2013)

On a marijuana growing related note though- I tried to super crop the party cup plant which I've done 100's of times and the thing literally snapped off like a piece of celery! Never had that happen in my life, didn't even know it was possible! I tried to tape it together but I don't think it's gonna make it.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2013)

Good thing it was just the party cup. lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 5, 2013)

Dude I was wondering what was going on, not normal of you not to answer up on my texts. If you need anything bro, I am here for ya. Want to vent whatever, Im here bro! Shit if you want me to go with you to the meetings I will.


----------



## Thundercat (May 5, 2013)

Man I totally feel for you Chaka, I just got off the time release morphine a couple months ago, and am working my way off the tizanadine, and percocets. Its been a long process for me cus I still have a broken wrist, but after the surgery this month hopefully it will be up hiill from there. That morphine was fcking me up to I lost a bunch of weight, and couldn't hardly eat or sleep right.


----------



## nuckyt (May 5, 2013)

supchaka said:


> On a marijuana growing related note though- I tried to super crop the party cup plant which I've done 100's of times and the thing literally snapped off like a piece of celery! Never had that happen in my life, didn't even know it was possible! I tried to tape it together but I don't think it's gonna make it.


Maybe strain related? My liberty haze did that just snapped every time I tried on that one.


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2013)

One of my Mulanje babies did that when I tried to mainline it.

Hope you feel better. My Mom has been on Oxy so long she almost died last week because her diaphragm got too relaxed and she wasn't breathing deeply enough. She got really bad after 4 days in the hospital and they had to put her on a respirator in the ICU and she was out for two days. My Stepdad was freaking. She is better now and feeling good from being off drugs for a week. They have her on a pain patch now and her lungs are working better than they have in 16 years!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (May 6, 2013)

I was wondering too. Thanks for updating us bro. I know it doesn't help the pain, but you have friends who love you.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was wondering too. Thanks for updating us bro. I know it doesn't help the pain, but you have friends who love you.


For REAL!!!!!


----------



## supchaka (May 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'm sure Ill make it through it just sucks right now, luckily I dont get called to work hardly ever so I can lay around and have random hot flashes and body aches in peace


----------



## supchaka (May 6, 2013)

This is that plant that snapped off. I swore it was gonna die. It was only disconnected for as long as it took me to grab a piece of tape, so in essence I grafted a branch to itself. Im curious if the top part continues to flower as normal.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2013)

It might heal. Looks like it is rootbound already, which i guess is to be expected considering it is in a party cup.

Feel better bro. I know its easier said than done.


----------



## supchaka (May 6, 2013)

Side view... 24 days in flower





I dont know what these are specifically. 

























Second party cup, that I didnt break. 





And the outdoor boo. I fimmed it the other day.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2013)

looking good man. That outdoor is starting to take off it looks like.


----------



## supchaka (May 6, 2013)

I need to do some shit in the room and by the time the lights come I don't feel like doing it anymore. When I used to flower in the day I'd go in there every few hours just because. Now it's like water them, shut the door and see ya tomorrow. So it's safe to say night flowering isn't very therapeutic


----------



## Thundercat (May 6, 2013)

Looking great man. I'm in the same boat here flowering at night to help with temps, and by the time the lights come on I either have other stuff going on or its so late I don't feel like doing any more then I have to.


----------



## RPMJUNKIE (May 7, 2013)

^^Lol same here guys, lights on at 5pm, but i've always been kinda a night owl but it has its ups and downs.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Side view... 24 days in flower
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the looks of those long ass pistils I am betting its a MD cross!!! Just look at all the MDs in my thread that have those long ass pistils!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2013)

In my thread, go to post #1889. its a pic of your MD, looks identical to your plants!


----------



## supchaka (May 7, 2013)

So calendar reminded me I start seeds next Tuesday. Avalanche the Tuesday after that then roughly 3 more weeks. I didn't take my morphine today. Been sweating like a motherfucker all day so I got that going for me.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2013)

Hey chaka, this may sound weird, but i have found in my past experience, taking immodium helps to counteract the effects of not taking the morphine.


----------



## supchaka (May 8, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey chaka, this may sound weird, but i have found in my past experience, taking immodium helps to counteract the effects of not taking the morphine.


If I had it in the house I would have tried it, and yeah it does sound weird. I was feeling pretty good when I went to bed, hot as usual but livable. Woke up at 2:30 am drenched in fucking sweat, and my fucking bulldog shit in his crate so I got to deal with that as well. Playing mr mom cuz wife worked last night and the next 2 days so I'm doing the morning kids to school stuff. Hope to fall back asleep after I'm done with that! We'll see what day 2 without the morph holds for me


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (May 8, 2013)

Smoke Something.....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 8, 2013)

supchaka said:


> If I had it in the house I would have tried it, and yeah it does sound weird. I was feeling pretty good when I went to bed, hot as usual but livable. Woke up at 2:30 am drenched in fucking sweat, and my fucking bulldog shit in his crate so I got to deal with that as well. Playing mr mom cuz wife worked last night and the next 2 days so I'm doing the morning kids to school stuff. Hope to fall back asleep after I'm done with that! We'll see what day 2 without the morph holds for me


You need to get out of the house! Come over here and we can chill and you can watch me smoke weed!


----------



## jigfresh (May 9, 2013)

Or you can come hang with the cats.


----------



## supchaka (May 9, 2013)

God my backs killing me, I thought it was withdrawals but I dunno. I couldn't lay in a position for more than about 3 minutes last night. Tried all kinds of shit with google "how to sleep with a bad back" I have a million pillows on the bed and I was rigging up all kinds of weird piles to lay on/around. Nothing fucking worked. I think I got about 2 hours of sleep altogether  woohoo let's here it for being drug free!?

I found 2 nanners on my party cups, prolly stressed from being root bound. I said oh hell no, outside with you bitches! They did get transplanted even though they were so far in flower they was sufferin. I don't know if they'll flower a bit more or quickly try to reveg, either way I'm chopping them soon.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (May 9, 2013)

Why are you drug free? Did I miss something?


----------



## Jozikins (May 9, 2013)

morphine withdrawal feels like your spine is trying to escape your body. it'll stop soon enough.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2013)

Hang in there bro, it gets worse before better! Stay positive, I can come over and help watering or whatever you need. Dude call me bro!


----------



## whodatnation (May 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear your going through that shit bro  your on the right rout though!

hhc. 


Peace


----------



## supchaka (May 13, 2013)

I think I'm 5 weeks in flower. 4 more to go. Start new seeds tomorrow. Sorry I'm too lazy to get pics with the hps off


----------



## supchaka (May 13, 2013)

Kinda dim, but I've had worse pictures.


----------



## supchaka (May 13, 2013)

This the super cropped branch on the bubba cougar.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 13, 2013)

What seeds are you starting next????


----------



## supchaka (May 13, 2013)

Skunky monkey or bubba cougar, not sure which.


----------



## supchaka (May 13, 2013)

Not sure which again!


----------



## supchaka (May 13, 2013)

Group shot, now I just need a 1k with a monster hood


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 13, 2013)

Who cares they all look frosty as fuck!


----------



## supchaka (May 14, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> What seeds are you starting next????


Prolly the same shit, more bubba cougar, less peacock, and I think I have 4 or 5 SM still.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 14, 2013)

Well if you want other varieties let me know I got beans you can run!


----------



## supchaka (May 14, 2013)

pre cougar and sm have really outperformed the peacock in this grow. I don't take many p pictures yet


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2013)

Plants look real nice man, they are bulking up now, and look nice and frosty.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 14, 2013)

glad to hear things are going well Chaka.

Hows the withdrawals coming along?


----------



## supchaka (May 14, 2013)

Pretty good I suppose! Feel like shit but not so mental! One more med to finish tapering off in 2 more days


----------



## billcollector99 (May 14, 2013)

Glad to hear. At least the worst part is over with.


----------



## Txchilies (May 14, 2013)

Sounds as though you are making great strides in recovering as you drop the meds. Hope things continue to get better for you. Your grow is lookin Mighty Fine! I'm about to venture in to new territory my first SOG.


----------



## supchaka (May 14, 2013)




----------



## supchaka (May 14, 2013)




----------



## supchaka (May 14, 2013)




----------



## supchaka (May 14, 2013)

Hey custom white balance! Now I need to figure out how to add the flash to it without making the picture blue.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 14, 2013)

all looking yummy. I will be your tester


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

nice n frosty man, you going to supercrop the lot or just the fringes?


----------



## supchaka (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice n frosty man, you going to supercrop the lot or just the fringes?


Just the fringes I suppose. Only one plant got way taller than the others that I needed to bend over.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

looks like some super white hairs in that second from last shot, last shot lights out? any more naners appeared?


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Just the fringes I suppose. Only one plant got way taller than the others that I needed to bend over.


Giggidy....


----------



## supchaka (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like some super white hairs in that second from last shot, last shot lights out? any more naners appeared?


The 2 plants I was goofing around in the party cups, one of them had a couple nanners I caught a few days ago. Assuming the stress of being rootbound. The plants promptly went outside and yesterday I just tossed one and harvested the other since it had some trichomes.


----------



## whodatnation (May 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Hey custom white balance! Now I need to figure out how to add the flash to it without making the picture blue.






You could rais the exposure and not have to use flash  maybe.

flowers are looking mighty fine there bro! And I'm glad to here your doing well getting off the shit! Keeeeps it up.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 15, 2013)

These chicks are coming to HEMPCON! You got to go Chaka-laka


----------



## supchaka (May 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> You could rais the exposure and not have to use flash  maybe.
> 
> flowers are looking mighty fine there bro! And I'm glad to here your doing well getting off the shit! Keeeeps it up.


Oh a challenge now. I gotta figure out more manual functions!


----------



## supchaka (May 16, 2013)

Outdoor plant some dude is growin


----------



## supchaka (May 16, 2013)

Another 3 weeks or so. Theres gonna be alot of hash material from this batch!


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

Nice and frosty!


----------



## Thundercat (May 17, 2013)

Looking nice chaka! Do you make ice water hash, or are you going another method?


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2013)

I've been doing strictly dry ice. It's quick and easy and I can throw it straight into edibles without decarb or any other processing.


----------



## wheels619 (May 17, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I've been doing strictly dry ice. It's quick and easy and I can throw it straight into edibles without decarb or any other processing.


what are your thoughts on bho or wax?


----------



## Thundercat (May 17, 2013)

I was just curious, I've tried several methods over the years. I'm currently playing with alcohol extractions and thats been neat. I want to try the Dry ice method, where do you get the dry ice? 

I was reading this thread the other day https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/648510-french-cannoli-hash-thread.html, and it has me wanting to make some IWE and do the hand press thing.


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> what are your thoughts on bho or wax?


By wax I think of regular ice extracted, unless you're talking bho also. I'm not a fan of bho process although I don't mind the qwiso process. All that purging and shit people do, so much effort. I haven't made good old fashioned bubble in over 10 years and want to again soon. I feel it's superior in pretty much every way and easier than all the vacuum crap people are doing.


----------



## wheels619 (May 17, 2013)

supchaka said:


> By wax I think of regular ice extracted, unless you're talking bho also. I'm not a fan of bho process although I don't mind the qwiso process. All that purging and shit people do, so much effort. I haven't made good old fashioned bubble in over 10 years and want to again soon. I feel it's superior in pretty much every way and easier than all the vacuum crap people are doing.


i dont vaccum purge anything. i just let it sit out for days and whip it occasionally. ive done pretty much all of it besides iso or qwiso. havent done as much as i would like but i cant get over the burn in the throat from it. wax is my fav so far just becuz of the concentrations i get and the potency. it just feels stronger of a high in my personal opinion. although i do love some bubble.  havent done that in a while.


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

What about SQERL? 
I really like the dry ice method, soooooo easy.


----------



## wheels619 (May 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> What about SQERL?
> I really like the dry ice method, soooooo easy.


ive tried it. dry ice is nice but i always end up with a lot of unwanted plant material. holy fuck im baked. ive been smoking bho for the last few weeks and i snapped a big bowl of some pineapple express thinking it wasnt going to do shit and it got me ripped. a little too ripped. now im gonna be dragging ass in the garage tonight. :/


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

Shake less and you'll have a better product.


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2013)

I noticed a big difference between my 150 bag and Emily's 160. Like I could shake mine all day with no problems but his would start to let the green through.


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

I think I used 120, prob not ideal but that's what I had on hand.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 17, 2013)

Strain dependent as far as what comes out of what bag... If you have a strain with smaller trichs, then you can get away with using a smaller size micron bag.

Wheels problem with dry ice wasnt unwanted plant material, but more of having unwanted DOGHAIR in it... lmfao


----------



## wheels619 (May 17, 2013)

no dude that shit wasnt the problem. i can pick it out. lmao.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (May 18, 2013)

Dabs Are For Pros, Bubble Hash Is For Bros, Dog Hair Is For Hoes LOL!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 18, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> no dude that shit wasnt the problem. i can pick it out. lmao.


speak for yourself... I found it a problem


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2013)

What about co2 extraction? I had the pleasure of trying some at the cup,,, goooooood stuff


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2013)

Never had co2 but I'm sure it's quality is good. I gave the plants a little dose of avalanche last night, supposed to wait till Tuesday but I figured why not give a little taste!
[video=youtube_share;1g7MvsW1P24]http://youtu.be/1g7MvsW1P24[/video]


----------



## wheels619 (May 18, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> speak for yourself... I found it a problem


thats becuz your blind and bitching about something that was free. lmao. besides you smoked it anyways. and thats another reason i like the bho. less doghair. plus ive learned my lesson. everything gets lids or covers now.


----------



## wheels619 (May 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> What about co2 extraction? I had the pleasure of trying some at the cup,,, goooooood stuff


yes it is. but making it is expensive compared to bho.


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2013)

I wasn't serious, but yes the quality is top notch. 

I would also have a problem with animal hair in my hash, free or not... I also don't touch bho, even if purged properly... You should look into that for your own sake.


----------



## Thundercat (May 18, 2013)

Co2 seems like it could be the all around best, healthiest, option, but from what I've read the Rigs and the process are expensive!!!


----------



## wheels619 (May 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I also don't touch bho, even if purged properly... You should look into that for your own sake.


i have and the pros outweigh the cons for me. in all honesty i let it sit so long that it turns hard like a candle before smoking it and it needs a flame or heat to it to melt so it can even stick to the dabber. it gets whipped and cut up so much that ive let most if not almost all of the butane evaporate first for longer than most before attempting to burn it. i was afraid of the affects and shit that was in it at first but ive learned that just about everything can kill you so ive given up since then and just givin in. plus i smoke and inhale more butane lately with flowers from my bic than i do with whats left in my wax i believe. just becuz of the differences in the amounts that i have to smoke. but then again i could be wrong. who knows.


----------



## wheels619 (May 18, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Co2 seems like it could be the all around best, healthiest, option, but from what I've read the Rigs and the process are expensive!!!


very expensive. cheapest one i found was like 2500 bucks. i could probably build one cheaper but it would still be a pretty penny.


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2013)

I think a good bit of butane gets trapped in there thus requiring a vac purge. The lighter argument is also invalid, think how much of a bottle of butane does it take fo fill a lighter, now how long does that lighter last you? Now how many bottles of butane does it take to make a small batch of bho? It's like saying iv given up eating healthy because I have to go out of my way to find healthy food, it's much easier for me to grab something off the grocery shelf and it will still keep me alive.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 18, 2013)

HEMPCON next week...So far me and Chaka are going, all is welcomed!!!! I will be giving away clones and we can all smoke some budz!!!!! Lets do this!

Peace

FM


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2013)

I wish I could  I'm sure you all will have a great time!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I wish I could  I'm sure you all will have a great time!


Take a flight out here bro! So far only person commit to going with me is Chaka, I am so excited for HempCON!!!


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> HEMPCON next week...So far me and Chaka are going, all is welcomed!!!! I will be giving away clones and we can all smoke some budz!!!!! Lets do this!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


lol did u grow another face and call it Chaka?!


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (May 18, 2013)

Stop talking about the God Damn Dabs. They're Awesome, and Very New To This Generation. Everyone who Complains About it Is Not In "The Hype" And Is Afraid of Change. Who Cares? Smoking Plant Material Is Bad for Your Lungs, because of the smoke! Not because it's weed. So taking out 100% Plant Material, and Adding 20% Butane is really gong to make a difference?


And have ya ever? Come Dab With Me Son


----------



## wheels619 (May 18, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> And have ya ever? Come Dab With Me Son


when and where? lol.


----------



## wheels619 (May 18, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> HEMPCON next week...So far me and Chaka are going, all is welcomed!!!! I will be giving away clones and we can all smoke some budz!!!!! Lets do this!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


i want to go but cant afford a hotel. i would want to go get super baked and pass out without having to drive back to san diego all super baked.


----------



## Thundercat (May 18, 2013)

I would love to go, but have surgery monday morning. The cannabis cup was my big splurge for this year.


----------



## wheels619 (May 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I think a good bit of butane gets trapped in there thus requiring a vac purge. The lighter argument is also invalid, think how much of a bottle of butane does it take fo fill a lighter, now how long does that lighter last you? Now how many bottles of butane does it take to make a small batch of bho? It's like saying iv given up eating healthy because I have to go out of my way to find healthy food, it's much easier for me to grab something off the grocery shelf and it will still keep me alive.


and think of how much of that bottle evaperates right away in the first 30 minutes. id say close to 90% here in cali with the sun.


----------



## wheels619 (May 18, 2013)

im out. 1234


----------



## EasyPound (May 18, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I would love to go, but have surgery monday morning. The cannabis cup was my big splurge for this year.



Sounds like time well spent, sounds like fun!!!


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2013)

Seedling alley


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2013)

I took a puppy to my daughters last game and this hot chick was sitting next to me fully talking my ear off. She had no wedding ring and asked to hold the dog. We talked for about a half hour and I asked her about the team she was rooting for and she's all oh I don't know anyone on the team I came with the coach just to watch. The coach was a god damn lesbian. I was like awe too good to be true! Yeah I'm married but its nice to think some might be still be looking at me!


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 20, 2013)

_er... woz... peacocks?...._


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2013)

I'd take a stroll down that alley any dark night


----------



## supchaka (May 20, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _er... woz... peacocks?...._


Some unknown magical strain


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Some unknown magical strain


Please dont tell me those are from your party mix seeds? your fem seeds?


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Some unknown magical strain


mmmmmmm lovin that answer!

sounds magically deliciouis and mysterious!


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Please dont tell me those are from your party mix seeds? your fem seeds?


My fem seeds are growing hermies in a landfill somewhere.


----------



## EasyPound (May 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> My fem seeds are growing hermies in a landfill somewhere.


lmao, thanks man that was a great visual! still laughing..... still


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> My fem seeds are growing hermies in a landfill somewhere.


They should of been burned in a fire but when you say magical seeds or party seeds I think right away about a chick with a dick! Plant terms, not human.


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2013)

So when you think of "party" a tranny is the first thing that pops into your head. Right on man, to each their own


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> So when you think of "party" a tranny is the first thing that pops into your head. Right on man, to each their own


lol. hahahaha. it made me chuckle a bit.


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2013)

What days are you attending Hempcon?


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2013)

I don't think I'm goin. Emily sure is trying though! IF I went it would most likely be on Sunday though.


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2013)

Taking off like an angry spider. It was topped once then fimmed. Fimming is a bit weird to me, it's hit or miss of course. I've had it severely slow growth or sometimes it just deforms the leaves and they grow shitty forever. Sometimes you'll end up with 8 tops ya just never know! It's got a gaggle of branches either way.


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2013)

Im trying squeeze what I can out of the little veg nutes I have left for soil.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> So when you think of "party" a tranny is the first thing that pops into your head. Right on man, to each their own


Yeah cause you had a mix called Fem Party Mix which seems to be a Drag Show everytime you grew them.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

I can take it a step or two further, when I think 'party' I think trannies who have a bunch of meth and are looking to fuck. So a party mix would be one hell of a wild time.


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah cause you had a mix called Fem Party Mix which seems to be a Drag Show everytime you grew them.


Party what? I don't remember any of that.


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I can take it a step or two further, when I think 'party' I think trannies who have a bunch of meth and are looking to fuck. So a party mix would be one hell of a wild time.


I'd totally take a blowjob there.


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I'd totally take a blowjob there.


lol. i chuckled again.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 21, 2013)

Hey supchaka, ur girls r lookn great to me, i had a quick question for u or anyone that can help, i got a bagseed girl in a 2L soda bottle in a closet under a 150w hps and 4x23w5000k & 7x26w2700k cfls the temps stay around 80-84 and the humidity stays around 40%. Problem: The leaves curl downward and are stiff. I feed her 1/2 strength tigerbloom and she drinks it all up in a matter of hours. Could the curling be from overwatering or heat stress?


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2013)

Needs to be transplanted in to a bigger pot!


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 21, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Needs to be transplanted in to a bigger pot!


Do u think i could cut the bottom of the bottle off and burry the bottle half way in a pot of coco?


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2013)

Yes, anything that gives those roots a place to go and get fresh air


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2013)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Do u think i could cut the bottom of the bottle off and burry the bottle half way in a pot of coco?


Let it dry up alittle and take it out of the soda bottle and put it in a fabric pot!

Chaka needs to take that plant and put it in the GROUND!!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 21, 2013)

AWSOME, will do this tomorrow wen the light come on, once she has drank all that i gave her today


----------



## EasyPound (May 21, 2013)

Understand your plant will not die if you don't transplant. It will just stay smaller than genetically programmed. Just my .02, I've been through it with other veggies.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 21, 2013)

Thanks EP, i have acually harvested a plant in the same size bottle, only got 1.5ozs, i wanna do alot better. She is also the one who has responded the best to lst & she has a few 3 chute nodes


----------



## EasyPound (May 21, 2013)

Hey no problem there, just wanted you to know that I have felt that same pain and just went with it. I didn't want to upgrade from 3 gallon pot and it just leaned toward being a nute whore (I guess the less soil, less nutes in the pot) but grew good tomatoes and peppers.. I like fish fertilizer for plants in small containers, seems to work good (hard to burn with too). Good luck but you've got this!!


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 21, 2013)

Thanks much, This is only my third grow so now im really jus starting to experement, i think i am gonna go ahead and transplant into the coco.


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2013)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Thanks much, This is only my third grow so now im really jus starting to experement, i think i am gonna go ahead and transplant into the coco.


the bigger the root mass and the more light you give it the better all around growth you will have. good luck brotha. also coco can be nice and easy to manage for just about anyone but can cost more in nutes. stay pimpin im out.


----------



## supchaka (May 22, 2013)

I don't know if I mentioned the party cup plants got chopped. One went in the trash cuz it had no trics and I let the other dry out. It's actually been working out super well for my non existent tolerance. That little plant only flowered for like 4-5 weeks, it wasn't much. I think people who have never smoked weed should try something so premature. Pots so god damn strong nowadays it will make it harder on a noob. I've been smoking this bud like every hour a couple hits and no anxiety or other funky issues. 

I've been off pain meds for like 2 weeks. I tapered off my last med last week, Effexor, an anxiety med. Had some other trippy effects coming off that one. I still hurt and shit but man I'm feeling so much better in the head now that its clear. I was slipping to a dark place and it seemed like the more I struggled the faster I was sinking. I felt like I was at this crossroads and its like ok you're right on the edge of sanity. It was kind of a humbling experience to be able to be brought there. I could sense my wife was like uhhhhhhhgh is this gonna last his whole life now!?

I'm kinda tired rambling now


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2013)

I get in to spins and my wife helps me by telling me I am thinking too much. 

I have seen the amazing woodwork you create and that should give you a great outlet for your mind


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

glad your comin out the other side man, i had a friend go of his meds recently, was on all sorts for different things beta blockers n blood pressure shit, anti depressants. said he was a wreck for a month or so but now he's com out the other side he feels a boat load better.

stay in good company and exercise helps a lot, natural dopamine baby!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 22, 2013)

Congrads on clean up man, its just the beginning, keep strong and stay on top of your shit! You took more than one hit in one day? impressive


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2013)

He'll yeah Chaka, it's great to have you back! You da man... This makes me happy, I'm too young to have lost and currently loosing much family to big pharma/pharma leading them to the end of hard drugs (pharma being the real gateway) I don't really know you, but it makes me happy to read this nonetheless.


----------



## supchaka (May 22, 2013)

This is bubba cougar, the lanky one that got super cropped.


----------



## supchaka (May 22, 2013)

The hps glow will grow on ya, really. Bubcoug still


----------



## supchaka (May 22, 2013)

More bub


----------



## supchaka (May 22, 2013)

Skunky monkey


----------



## supchaka (May 22, 2013)

The peacocks had 3 days or so of the avalanche. It grew some giant fucking calyxes already and I was like oh you seeded mother fucker! After investigation, no seed! The avalanche seems to "maybe" give the plants the urge to foxtail? Fuck if I know!


----------



## supchaka (May 22, 2013)

I can't get my cheese open


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2013)

Looking nice, i personally like foxtailed buds.


----------



## supchaka (May 23, 2013)

And yeah I don't know what my clawing is from. It's never seemed to affected anything so I haven't researched it much. There's maybe 4-5 plants on the table with it, all random. So I just wanted to jot that down


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2013)

Clawing can be overwatering, too much N, or root bound...


----------



## wheels619 (May 23, 2013)

mine look like that the first few hours after watering. by the next day they are back. but as fm said it can be to much nutes or them being rootbound but i doubt the rootbound with the cloth pots. they look good dude. keep it up.


----------



## EasyPound (May 23, 2013)

Them plants are as fine as frogs hair!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2013)

EasyPound said:


> Them plants are as fine as frogs hair!


I agree 100%!!!! I want to smoke them frosty bitches!!!


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 24, 2013)

Scrummmmmmyyyyyyyynezzzzzzzz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I can't get my cheese open


woah they filled out fast, nice chaka


----------



## supchaka (May 24, 2013)

Puppy update


----------



## wheels619 (May 24, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Puppy update


i like the black one. lol. you still have a few for sale? what are they? whats the breed?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2013)

fuck i am sneezing now


----------



## supchaka (May 24, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> i like the black one. lol. you still have a few for sale? what are they? whats the breed?


They are yorkie French bulldogs. We're keeping two and the other 2 were snagged by family members.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2013)

lets go to HempCon today!!!


----------



## wheels619 (May 24, 2013)

supchaka said:


> They are yorkie French bulldogs. We're keeping two and the other 2 were snagged by family members.


aww. i want one now. lol. damn they are cute little fuckers.


----------



## supchaka (May 24, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> lets go to HempCon today!!!


Who drives in LA on a Friday afternoon?!


----------



## Thundercat (May 24, 2013)

I've never been to LA and I would figure that would be a bad idea!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Who drives in LA on a Friday afternoon?!


People who want to go to HempCon



Thundercat said:


> I've never been to LA and I would figure that would be a bad idea!


Growing weed and posting it on the internet is also a bad idea too!


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2013)

You're full of it today Fm... haha. Let's party!!!

cute pups chaka.


----------



## Thundercat (May 24, 2013)

Wow somebody is kinda snippy today, I was just joking around. I wish I could go to Hempcon, but I still don't think I would want ot drive.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2013)

If you need a ride I can drive....Not snippy, just excited to go, I never been to anything like this. I think it would be awesome to meet with others from the area and smoke a few!


----------



## Thundercat (May 24, 2013)

Lol I live in the midwest so I think it might cost you too much in gas .


----------



## supchaka (May 26, 2013)

She's getting fat.


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2013)

Wow looking awesome man, she has sure grown alot! Are you gonnna put any kind of cage around it for support?


----------



## wheels619 (May 26, 2013)

supchaka said:


> She's getting fat.


she looks like she is gonna need a bigger pot come pretty soon. lol big bushy one you got there. what is it again?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2013)

it will double in size with in a week, take the same pic of her exactly a week from today to see how she doubles.


----------



## EasyPound (May 26, 2013)

OMG............... Oh My Ganja!!!  lol


----------



## supchaka (May 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Wow looking awesome man, she has sure grown alot! Are you gonnna put any kind of cage around it for support?


Ill probably just throw more bamboo sticks around it and zip tie to those if need be.


----------



## EasyPound (May 26, 2013)

DAMN!!! to even have to do that must make you feel great!!!!


----------



## supchaka (May 26, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> she looks like she is gonna need a bigger pot come pretty soon. lol big bushy one you got there. what is it again?


I think it's the bubba cougar


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I think it's the bubba cougar


it is... and to think she was so scraggly when you put her outside


----------



## supchaka (May 28, 2013)

I got a cataract in my left eye that needs surgery. Wtf at 40! I'm falling apart I tell ya.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear that man. I hope the surgery goes well for you.


----------



## EasyPound (May 29, 2013)

There with ya Chaka, feeling the years fly by  Literally FEELING!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

they work wonders these days chaka, you'll be fine!


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2013)

Routine shiz chaka, youll be in and out,, (hopefully)

plus, you'll look so bad ass with an eyepatch on!


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2013)

hehe


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 29, 2013)

Mohican said:


> hehe


PRICELESS!!!! hahahaha Mohican is there anyway you can paste that avi pic with his outdoor plant, like he is lookout behind the plant. oh wow that would make me pee! hahaha


----------



## supchaka (May 29, 2013)

Not my best work!


----------



## Thundercat (May 29, 2013)

Still funny though. Good luck with things man, I just got out of surgery and it was cake!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 29, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Not my best work!
> View attachment 2678238


hahahahahahahahaha that is fucking awesome! I needed that laugh!

I was hoping you would of put it behind the plant like over the wooden fence. haha
Peace

FM


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2013)

Perfect! You are peaking out of your treehouse


----------



## supchaka (May 29, 2013)

Gotta add my pic to my own thread too!


----------



## Thundercat (May 30, 2013)

Looking Dank bro!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2013)

r u flushing yet?


----------



## supchaka (May 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> r u flushing yet?


just plain water now


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2013)

When you started out that table looked so big!


----------



## supchaka (May 30, 2013)

They havent had nutes in a week. They had 4 days of Avalanche and molasses week ago, water with molasses the last 3 days. Plain water till I yank them now. I chopped that shitty yellow one in the middle of the pic tonight. Ive been chopping lower bits for smoking, the party cup plant didnt last long.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 3, 2013)

It's killing me not yanking these already. I normally would take them about now.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 3, 2013)

Im going for that higher CBD count this time around, looking for some real pain relief!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

They are really turning out beautiful man. Starting to get that golden glisten to them .


----------



## supchaka (Jun 4, 2013)

My seedlings are doing terrible under that floro light. I'm thinking they may be better off getting 600 watts at 4 ft.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

Really, what are they doing stretching?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 4, 2013)

Me n Emily kinda joked about flowering this inside right now. The more I think about it the more I want to. Only one plant to water sounds good to me. I'd be curious how the yield would go off the 600.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

Yield wouldn't be as good as if you leave it outside! She is a beauty though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

hang tight chaka there's a good week n a half for those gals to be done imo


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

Man that would be quite the lst project bringing in that monster! She looks great!


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 4, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Me n Emily kinda joked about flowering this inside right now. The more I think about it the more I want to. Only one plant to water sounds good to me. I'd be curious how the yield would go off the 600.


that plant if tied down and lst'ed and really opened up so the tops all can get light and it will give you at least 6 oz. i say at least 6 becuz once flowered that fucker will be amazing. altho kinda speaking from experience she isnt gonna fit under a 600 much longer. she is almost in the 1000 size range. probably end up with more weight in the end than 6 oz if you did it now tho.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 4, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Yield wouldn't be as good as if you leave it outside! She is a beauty though.


The problem is that chaka cant put the plant in the ground where his yield would be huge. I wasnt joking when I told him to transplant it and throw it inside to flower!

Chaka-Lacka I still have 20+ clones in party cup vegging, scrap the seedlings and take these clones bro!

Peace

FM


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> The problem is that chaka cant put the plant in the ground where his yield would be huge. I wasnt joking when I told him to transplant it and throw it inside to flower!
> 
> Chaka-Lacka I still have 20+ clones in party cup vegging, scrap the seedlings and take these clones bro!
> 
> ...


id put that thing in a 20 galloon smart pot stat. or even a 30 gallon. it would cost about 50 bucks for soil or coco but it would be worth it. bigger buds. bigger root ball and root mass. if it stays in that pot watering will become ridiculous like the first sasha. :/


----------



## silasraven (Jun 4, 2013)

agree, but i think you might want to flower outside and just bring it indoors for your 12/12 cycle. no substitute for the sun.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 4, 2013)

silasraven said:


> agree, but i think you might want to flower outside and just bring it indoors for your 12/12 cycle. no substitute for the sun.


i think moving her at this point would be a bitch. just looking at the pic i can tell she will be heavy as shit if she had just been watered. lol. 10 gal pots aint no joke wet. fuckers get heavy. besides i wouldnt finish her in a ten gallon anyways. she needs bigger. 

my cheeses are in 10 gallon pots right now and they are smaller than the one he has. but im going to transplant them into 20 gallons just before i see signs of flowering hopefully.

the bigger the pot and the more light you give them better the results all the way around.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 4, 2013)

silasraven said:


> agree, but i think you might want to flower outside and just bring it indoors for your 12/12 cycle. no substitute for the sun.


Agree about no sub for sun but thats ridiculous to bring a plant that size in and out for 12/12 under the sun.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2013)

Put her on wheels


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Put her on wheels


im on wheels and trust me that plant will be to big to move eventually.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 4, 2013)

Transplant to a bigger pot and keep it outside...


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm with BC .


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 4, 2013)

why is everyone with bc? i been saying that shit forever. lmfao. fml. j/k


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Put her on wheels


and please dont put her on me. she looks heavy. lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

Ya that might make it tough to get through doors with that on your back to huh.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 4, 2013)

in the ground if you want a yield! indoor if you want a quick turn around on it.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> in the ground if you want a yield! indoor if you want a quick turn around on it.


dont be talkin bout my indoor yields. lol. i get good yield most times now unless shit goes wrong. like forgetting to water big ass plants and they die.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 4, 2013)

last one was 19 or 20 oz. was just dicken off after i just moved in. didnt have much to put into flower so i screened a bunch of shite. this next one if i dont kill it will hopefully be 2+


----------



## supchaka (Jun 4, 2013)

I guess she's not getting flowered inside after all.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 4, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I guess she's not getting flowered inside after all.


holy shit so sad, this thing was a beauty, now ur prolly kicking urself in the ass for not 12/12'in inside. what did this the wind?


----------



## Txchilies (Jun 4, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I guess she's not getting flowered inside after all.


She looks great in the ground, I'm guessing the wilt is from transplant shock? A lot of water and she will be busting loose, your a luck man having the ability to do this sort of grow.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 4, 2013)

looks like he sup cropped them tops. Dont worry that bitch will double in size once she gets her roots settled in the ground, you are in for a big surprise!!!! LOL FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 4, 2013)

We are lucky to grow monsters! lol


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2013)

With the gray mornings and cold nights she will be fine  She is going to be a monster!!!!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> We are lucky to grow monsters! lol
> 
> View attachment 2686035


i just shot my load, +Rep


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;APgK-b9Nlgc]http://youtu.be/APgK-b9Nlgc[/video]

thats a huge bitch!!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;cJhnd1100nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJhnd1100nw[/video]
ok I chopped earlier than I planned but they were done. Guess I could have left one plant to go another week, oops too late!


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 4, 2013)

Woo that video is sick , nice fat and frosty buds my good man. and i didnt realize your bush had just been transplanted in that case its good to go lol! gonna be a big ass yielder that bush. how much was your take from the video plants?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 4, 2013)

Ill have an idea in a week or so!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

Looking nice buddy!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

Quick turnaround! like 10 weeks from seed to harvest,,,, not bad... Im just flowering seeds I started around the same time as you... Ima have to think about this 12/12 from seed thing lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2013)

It wouldn't give you the time to mainline them, but would increase your turn around time. I would do more of it, but I'd hate to not take clones and loose a great pheno of something.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2013)

You can still take clones


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2013)

Mohican said:


> You can still take clones


Mo he can take 15 of my clones, they are waiting here at my house for him!

@Chaka, congrats bro on your harvest!!! They look delicious and let me know when your "Open" light comes on for business! lol

Peace

FM


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2013)

Mohican said:


> You can still take clones


I know I could, if I did though I would want to flower the clone not the seedling so it could remain a single cola plant. Otherwise if I take a clone off the top of the seedling it will branch out which I don't want, or I have to hope one of the bottom branches does reach away from the stem enough to get a clone before flowering sets in. Its kinda a loose, loose though being 12/12 from seed its possible it would shoot out the lower branches. I just don't want the whole thing to stretch on me and stuff. With my single cola SOG I have little to no room for branchy plants. I took a clone off my Cindy after flowering set in 2 weeks ago, and its rooted and looking happy but its gonna have to reveg. I couldn't take it any sooner cus the branches were small. 

Sorry for high jacking Chaka .


----------



## supchaka (Jun 10, 2013)

I scrapped all my seedlings and took these clones from Emily instead. Going to top them then veg 2-3 weeks. My yield was shit I'm sorry to say, about 6oz and its not that I can't get by on it but it was a lot of work watering all those plants for the end result. Although I can say what I did get is probably the best I've grown since starting again!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 10, 2013)

6oz is better than a poke in the eye with another mans dick!! Lol but still I know how you feel.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

lmao yes I think anything is better than that other than,,, WTF Im not getting into this lol.



Glad to hear you got some A+!!! Now I ask you this. Would you rather have a lb of mids or 6oz of dank?


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> lmao yes I think anything is better than that other than,,, WTF Im not getting into this lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you got some A+!!! Now I ask you this. Would you rather have a lb of mids or 6oz of dank?


That's a no brainier for me, DANK all the way lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd take the dank for sure.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd take the L B.... And Make a Shit ton of Hashish


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I'd take the L B.... And Make a Shit ton of Hashish


Hmmmm thats not a bad idea there  mmm hash!


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hmmmm thats not a bad idea there  mmm hash!


im a wax guy. but yeah same shite.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 10, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hmmmm thats not a bad idea there  mmm hash!


Stoners Have The Best Minds


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 10, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> im a wax guy. but yeah same shite.


That's what I meant. But, I guess people do get technical... There's a difference between "Hashish" and "Hash Oil"

Old Fashionous Bastards...


----------



## supchaka (Jun 10, 2013)

I made some brownies last night and Em had one, said it pretty much fucked up his whole day today and he ate it last night lol. Safe to say I won't be trying one! For shits and giggles this round I've added a ziplock into the drying process. It comes between the paper bag and the jar, I think it's a success in getting things underway in a reasonable fashion.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 10, 2013)

My grow doesn't match my title again...hmm to start a new thread or just keep goin. Everyone got topped and transplanted today.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

I cant remember but when are you going to 12/12?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I cant remember but when are you going to 12/12?


Tentatively about 3 weeks from now.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 10, 2013)

supchaka said:


> My grow doesn't match my title again...hmm to start a new thread or just keep goin. Everyone got topped and transplanted today.


how big r those pots?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 10, 2013)

They're 2 gallon


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 10, 2013)

supchaka said:


> They're 2 gallon


Congratz on the Harvest man...

Do you think it was the Pot size that yielded you 6 O's? I know it's water under the Bridge but I'm sure you thought about it. Is that why you're veggin these?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 10, 2013)

His bud is very very very fucking good, by far his best grow that I have smoked and his shit isnt even fully cured, so its only going to get better! A+ grow, smoke and high!!!! I smoked all three of them! They are all A+++!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

Virtual drool over here!

You gonna slap then screen on that biotch?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm about 90% sure my issue was overwatering.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Virtual drool over here!
> 
> You gonna slap then screen on that biotch?


Even without the hermies that round I burned out on the screen pretty quick. I am SO lazy. If I knew a way to grow a good plant without ever having to see it I would


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 10, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Even without the hermies that round I burned out on the screen pretty quick. I am SO lazy. If I knew a way to grow a good plant without ever having to see it I would


im the same way but i like my zen garden... lol. just dont like the work behind it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

I love everything to do with my lil plants  I cant keep away from them, still!

Increased yields isn't enough motivation for you?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 11, 2013)

It motivates me to do something different not to work more  it was just too many plants on that table to water them all properly. Especially the inside ones, trying to pick them up for the dry test etc so I just started to err on the side of excess with the water.


----------



## Xub420 (Jun 11, 2013)

Enjoyable to watch the grow! Repped big time for taking the time to figure shit out! Thanks for the show!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 11, 2013)

supchaka said:


> It motivates me to do something different not to work more  it was just too many plants on that table to water them all properly. Especially the inside ones, trying to pick them up for the dry test etc so I just started to err on the side of excess with the water.


Excess watering sounds like a lazy man doing to much water work! lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

Simplicity is golden.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2013)

Wouldn't it be cool to have a 20 acre cannabis farm! Just think about all of the jobs it would create at harvest time


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 11, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Wouldn't it be cool to have a 20 acre cannabis farm! Just think about all of the jobs it would create at harvest time


and how high it would get you and all your friends... lol. so ahh how ya doin there friend?


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 11, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Wouldn't it be cool to have a 20 acre cannabis farm! Just think about all of the jobs it would create at harvest time


 on second thought. id be happy with a back yard with high fences. lol. it would make the power bill easier to open.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah but how many pounds can you grow on 20 acres 

I am OK - Got the MRI yesterday and I go see the surgeon tomorrow - thanks for asking. I hope they can fix it. I don't want to be like this the remainder of my life.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 12, 2013)

Let's start a 20 acre fund. 5 growers, 5 helpers, 4 acres per grower!

...fantasies.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2013)

20 growers, 80 helpers and a John Deere! 

I saw 1100 acres on the north shore of Oahu for sale


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

Shit I would move for a grow season and harvest and work like a pig in heat. There is no lazy factor for me when it comes to weed. Good Luck tomorrow Mo!


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm Down... Let's do it


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 12, 2013)

im in. il watch and point shit out. lmao. my crippled ass is no good at manual labor anymore. lmao.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2013)

4 acres per grower is too much,, farming veggies on 1/4 acre is harder than you might think,,, we want dank= quality control,,, monster plants and 1 grower per acre... better yet 2.
Alright, lets do this... haha


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 12, 2013)

The things a single grower can do with an acre should be very impressive, but I agree 2 growers per acre would prolly be better! That would be really awesome idea, a few years ago there was a thread on here about buying some island in the pacific that was for sale, for the same purpose.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2013)

It could be like a cannabis getaway  Not only do you have the worlds largest selection of high grade cannabis included in your stay (all you can toke) you can also attend classes on growing, processing, and consuming/ cooking with cannabis. You can even help out in the field if thats what makes you happy. Not only high grade canna but food and spirits as well. I would never leave.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 12, 2013)

I cannot legally grow.. So,,, Wheels you should sign me.

And I'll throw down 10K,,, if that's not enough I can find more


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I cannot legally grow.. So,,, Wheels you should sign me.
> 
> And I'll throw down 10K,,, if that's not enough I can find more


Wheels can wheel around giving us water to drink and bowls to smoke while we work! So you will be very useful wheels! Just got to put some tractor tires on your chair!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2013)

Fuk that he needs a whole tractor not just the wheels lol


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 12, 2013)

id ride in a tractor all day. lmao. wearing my green deer hat and work boots.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2013)

Green acres is the place for me,
Farm livin' is the life I need,
Land stretchin' out so far and wide,
Take Manhattan and give me the countryside!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

..........


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 12, 2013)

It would be amazing for sure. MAking it into the new amsterdam for pot tourism since the netherlands are trying to shaft non-locals.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I cannot legally grow.. So,,, Wheels you should sign me.
> 
> And I'll throw down 10K,,, if that's not enough I can find more


show me the money.[video=youtube_share;mBS0OWGUidc]http://youtu.be/mBS0OWGUidc[/video]


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 14, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> show me the money.[video=youtube_share;mBS0OWGUidc]http://youtu.be/mBS0OWGUidc[/video]


I meant for the Green Fields... Doesn't everyone have 10K laying around?


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 14, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I meant for the Green Fields... Doesn't everyone have 10K laying around?


shit you give me ten grand and next year ill give you green fields. lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

I think I got 10 bucks


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 14, 2013)

BAhaha I could dig up a few hundred, but have never had 10k all at once in my life!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2013)

I should of never bothered going to HempCon when ChakaCon was way better! I went to Chaka's house for his first annual ChakaCon. Here is what I scored from ChakaCon: Pre-98 Cougar Bud, Skunky Monkey Bud and Peacock Bud, 7 clones of Pre-98 Cougar, smoked me out and gave me a brownie with I think a pound of weed to one stick of butter in it. Shit fucked me up for two days! I really dont like edibles. 

Here is the bud I scored that Chaka was complaining about only having 6 oz of. Shit is straight gansta fire!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 14, 2013)

Very pretty, sounds like a way better score then I had at the cannabis cup too!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Very pretty, sounds like a way better score then I had at the cannabis cup too!


I knew once I got to the entrance of HempCon and there were 3 cops standing there, I should of turned around immediately. Live and learn, from now on I will only go to ChakaCons.

Peace

FM


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh I was certainly glad I went, there just wasn't nearly the amount of herb around I expected.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 15, 2013)

Better save up for ChakaCon next year lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

Did you forget about dab city? I'm sure pounds of oil was given away, that shit was crazy,,, but yeah pretty much zero flowers!


i wanna go to ChakaCon next year! Hey how much to set-up a booth? I wanna spread the bubbles


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2013)

I hope I get invited next year.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

It's okay jig they sold out, I heard the crowd was way big anyways and you wouldn't have liked it.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 15, 2013)

I feel like an RIU event of life time is developing here.... The Superchakatron3000 can be the center piece of the event! We can all set up booths and bring our gear, maybe get one of the glass blowers involved and have him make a special piece for it . ChakaCon 2014 here we come!

Dab city was EPIC whodat, no doubt about it. My wife wants me to work on improving my extraction tech, and make enough to enter in the 710 cup. There is a bunch of sweet stuff you get for entering along with VIP tickets/ actual judging passes. I've also considered getting real judges passes for the Cup next year. Turns out they were like $7-800 but that included all kinda of other things like transportation back and forth from the event all week long for the real judging. It was an additional 4-5 days where you actually got to try the buds, and check out the products away from the crowds from what I understand. I think that could be sweet, it would be a whole vacation at that point I think. Anyway were I was going with that is, I'll make some concentrates, and set up a mini-Dab city at Chakacon. I'll have to buy a bunch of eerrll rigs in the next year my wife is gonna kill me .


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2013)

My favorite part of ___the convention which shall not be named____. I'm not even sure chaka knows about it yet. Will be an important first step I think. Hahaha.... I love what we plan while the big boss is busy.

*edited, lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

It only works with his name,,, so he really has no choice. We will show up, we shall not be moved lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> My favorite part of chaka con. I'm not even sure chaka knows about it yet. Will be an important first step I think. Hahaha.... I love what we plan while the big boss is busy.


He hosted ChakaCon before he left!!! You all miss the 1st Annual ChakaCon!

Peace
FM


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm with Jig I never got an invite . (not that I could have really came) We're just planning it without him to take the stress off. This way all he has to do is walk out in his back yard and say wow !


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

Quick! everyone edit their posts so he doesn't find out! SurpriseCon lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 15, 2013)

I am sure when Chaka gets back on he will have the "WTF Look" on his face!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm in Vegas. I just went into the pool bathroom to smoke and there was already a guy in a stall smoking. So I just went next door! I almost struck up a conversation then opted not to.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks nice and warm!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

Have a great time chaka! 

I was using the search thread option to no avail, but I was wondering what size containers you used for this grow? Im thinking of doing the same thing and have never dont it before.... How does 1.5 gallons for each sound?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 15, 2013)

They were 2 gallon and I've gone as far down as 1gal with decent results too.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 15, 2013)

Because of my overwatering situation the plants had a ton of space in the dirt still


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

Mkay then thanks for the speedy reply!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 17, 2013)

I popped a line in the drip and ran it to my plant, now I gotta do even less!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 19, 2013)

2 of my 8 FIM's just fucked up and kept growing a single stem after being stunted. So they got topped again.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 19, 2013)

The outdoor is up to 4ft tall now.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2013)

Gorgeous! She looks so happy! Any bug issues or did you wipe them out?

My girls look exactly the same - just much smaller hehe


----------



## supchaka (Jun 19, 2013)

No bug issues still, cross fingers. I spray her once a week with some soapy water.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2013)

supchaka said:


> The outdoor is up to 4ft tall now.


bitchin!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 20, 2013)

She? (is it sexed) is looking great man, thats gonna be a beast in another 3-4 months!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah it started 12/12 for the first three weeks and was starting to flower when I put it outside.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2013)

I cant remember  is this your first outdoor plant? allong with someone else in here? Including me if so  She looks awesome! Those indo ladies look good too!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 22, 2013)

I had a handful outdoor last year that went well. Me and Emily both had a bout with some terminator caterpillars. I've grown outdoors prior to that but over a decade ago. I've never started a plant as early as this one though and it will worry me once she's tall enough to peek over the fence! My neighbors on that side are new but don't seem uptight but we'll see if they come complaining about any smell


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2013)

Id complain saying that it smells too good and is bigger than my plant... Not sure we would be such good neighbors.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 22, 2013)

My Neighbor last night knocked on my door at 10:30pm last night. She asked me if I had any weed..

I've been here two years and have NEVER spoken to her at all.. Not even a Hello!!

So ya.. It sketched me the Fuck out.. What kinda First Words Is that to say to a neighbor?


I didn't say anything... My heart Skipped a Beat and I closed the door... Haha


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 22, 2013)

Hehe, you'd just be bugging him for growing tips all the time if his plants were bigger. What will be funny is when 2 riu members end up realizing they live next door to each other already.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 22, 2013)

Well the first obvious question is was she hot? I'm assuming no cuz u wouldn't have closed the door on her. Semi unrelated there is a new girl staying with the neighbors and she went to great lengths to meet me and tell me that my son beat a dead bird to a smear on the asphalt. I was like ok whatever. I introduced myself and my wife even though she was at work and the girls like oh yeah she's not here. Like she knew she wasn't here. Anyways when I related the story to my wife later she was all that fuckin cunt is hitting on you! Why else would she knock on the door twice to talk to you while I'm gone! I chuckled it off and calmed her down. But I'll be damned if I don't catch myself looking for that girl outside now!


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah she's Blonde With Blue eyes, I'd deffinatly Blow a Load In those pretty blue eyes...

But since their house(She's married with three kids)Is behind the fence in the backyard, and their bedroom is at the back of the house, I'm constantly hearing how her days go.. She's a Lawer always talking about how she's screwed Pill Addicts, Fucked her clients and have put away Major Drug Dealers.

That Bitch Talks on the Phone LOUD As Fuck!

Anyways... I didn't wanna deal with it. No New People, No Stress, No Jail... That's My Moto


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 23, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> My Neighbor last night knocked on my door at 10:30pm last night. She asked me if I had any weed..
> 
> I've been here two years and have NEVER spoken to her at all.. Not even a Hello!!
> 
> ...


way to pass up pussy. lmao.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 23, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> way to pass up pussy. lmao.


I hate you guys. Everytime I do something it feels like a did it right, but then I come on here and talk about it and I fuckin regret the shit!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 23, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I hate you guys. Everytime I do something it feels like a did it right, but then I come on here and talk about it and I fuckin regret the shit!!


Dont worry bro, I am with you on that! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2013)

That broad sounds like shes got a busted ass cuchie anyways  but slamming the door in her face is about the most suspicious thing you could have done lol jkjk


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hehe, you'd just be bugging him for growing tips all the time if his plants were bigger. What will be funny is when 2 riu members end up realizing they live next door to each other already.



hahahaha that is too much. Neighbors for 15 years,,, "I know that old fuk next door is watching me  fuck, can he smell my plants!?  IDK!"


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 23, 2013)

Fenian don't sweet the pussy, I've passed on it before and felt great about it. Esspecially when a few days later you find out the girl is literally a totaly slut and wasn't that special looking in the first place. I also told a chick to her face one time that i didn't fuck fat chicks but that she could suck my dick....which she did, and bought a 20 sac off me(this is when I was like 20). I gotta agree with whodat though, shutting the door in her face was pretty sketchy. I honestly would have called her out for being so rude, "how is it we've lived here however long, and these are the first words you say to me, thats pretty rude, and no I don't have any weed!"


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 23, 2013)

Good Call Dudes.

Yeah I could have handled it a little better, but when my Heart skips I usually Dip out on things. I have High Blood Pressure, and get Anxiety, so it was either closing the door or fainting in the doorway 


I should have Just Shoved My Dick down Her Throat Right then And there.... Live And Learn!


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 23, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I hate you guys. Everytime I do something it feels like a did it right, but then I come on here and talk about it and I fuckin regret the shit!!


im just givin ya shit. when she asked if you had weed you should have asked if she had blow job and shut the door. lmao.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 23, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Good Call Dudes.
> 
> Yeah I could have handled it a little better, but when my Heart skips I usually Dip out on things. I have High Blood Pressure, and get Anxiety, so it was either closing the door or fainting in the doorway
> 
> ...


i have to say at least you didnt faint in the door with your dick out or if she was giving you a knobber. then you would have just looked like a complete ass. lol. all passed out with your dick hanging out. lmao... yeah that would suck.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey Supchacka - I am going to start adopting out some of my babies. Do you know anybody that would be interested in growing out a sativa?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supchaka (Jun 23, 2013)

I was just thinking of that, funny enough. Building like a 2ft wide screen along my fence, a couple feet down and basically vegging the plant horizontally. But maybe next year!


----------



## fumble (Jun 23, 2013)

that's a great idea Chaka  i have heard of growing like grapevines before.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 23, 2013)

Heya fumble! Where choo been hiding stranger


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 23, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey Supchacka - I am going to start adopting out some of my babies. Do you know anybody that would be interested in growing out a sativa?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Me.........


----------



## fumble (Jun 24, 2013)

just doing my thing Chaka  How've you been?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 25, 2013)

Picked this up a couple days ago for $300 from a friend of a friend. It's small, but only 5 years old and I'm happy! Just gotta get it hooked up now


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 25, 2013)

Fuck. Yes!

Smoking in a Hot Tub with a cool breeze outside.

Fuck going back to Vegas Dude your Home is Vegas Now... Ya just gotta get a card game going


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 25, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Picked this up a couple days ago for $300 from a friend of a friend. It's small, but only 5 years old and I'm happy! Just gotta get it hooked up now


so you got a hot tub for your 110+ degree summers? lol. j/k. 

score dude. just dont heat the water. lmao.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 25, 2013)

^^ Only if you're Sunburnt.

It's hurts like a Bitch getting out of those. Lol


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 25, 2013)

so if you ever want to sell it a cripple will steal it off you for a good price. lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2013)

Now I know why the weather has been so crappy! Buying a hot tub must be like washing your car - it brings the rain!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 25, 2013)

Man what a bitch this thing was to hook up! There's something to be said for buying new and getting manuals and whatnot. Couldn't figure out why the breaker kept tripping till I found the service manual online, then had to google how to get the airlock out. She's up and running though! Paid $200 for the wiring and the cheapest electrician was $500 so I saved pretty good there too! The wife and I just went to get her some booze and now I'm gonna get high and we're gonna give it the test run.


----------



## Mc7donald (Jun 26, 2013)

*

Ill transplant to 2 gal smart pots when they sex around 18 days or so






























*


----------



## supchaka (Jun 26, 2013)

Im flipping the switch tomorrow.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 26, 2013)

How'd you like the hot tube, looks pretty nice. Plants look great man they've filling out nicely!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2013)

Is that the new chakatr0n  like a new form of dwc or something???!!!

looking good bro


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 28, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Fuck. Yes!
> 
> Smoking in a Hot Tub with a cool breeze outside.
> 
> Fuck going back to Vegas Dude your Home is Vegas Now... Ya just gotta get a card game going


unless he is sitting in the hot tub in December, there wont be no cool breeze. If he hooks it up now he wont even need a water heater.
hopefully chaka will convert the hot tub into huge dwc grow. lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

Those roots would be so comfortable.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 28, 2013)

you could cool off in your new dwc. lol. just get all cozy in the roots and lay back with that 105 degree weather your gonna have this weekend. holy crap thats hot. might want to screen your ouddoor chaca like fm did. but of course a smaller version. lol.


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 29, 2013)

Great score Chaka!! A hot tub for a grand and working is awesome!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 29, 2013)

All this talk of using it as a DWC makes me wanna find one and try it. You could float a foam board on top of it with the plants in net pots. It would pump insane amounts of air into the water, if you could keep it cool the plants might actually do really well. You'd have to use chem nutes so you didn't clog anything up but thats not a big deal.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> All this talk of using it as a DWC makes me wanna find one and try it. You could float a foam board on top of it with the plants in net pots. It would pump insane amounts of air into the water, if you could keep it cool the plants might actually do really well. You'd have to use chem nutes so you didn't clog anything up but thats not a big deal.



Most explosive growth Iv ever seen/done was with rdwc... I would like to do it again but refuse to use synthetic nutes lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 1, 2013)

Having standards sure is a bitch sometimes.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2013)

I know man. I was thinking of doing my grow flooded tube style like someone we both know,,,, I just can use them  would make for a spectacular grow though,,, veg time? whats that!?!! <<< I miss that too.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Most explosive growth Iv ever seen/done was with rdwc... I would like to do it again but refuse to use synthetic nutes lol


I been going both ways lately...


----------



## supchaka (Jul 1, 2013)

I've done plenty of organic and plenty of synthetic. I appreciate them both. 
And here's my girl today, she's impervious to the heat and laughs it off!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking very beastly Chaka. I think you're going to have to stack a fence on top of your fence to conceal that thing during flower!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 1, 2013)

The indoors action. Day 6 12/12, the hairs are coming so have faith Emilyboo! Or at least don't chop the outdoor!


----------



## EasyPound (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking good!! Plants are nice and bushy too!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 1, 2013)

Plants look great man, those indoor plants will be needing water everyday in about a month. They look too big for the 2 gallon root pouches, I say that cause I am using the same thing with my DNA plants and they were smaller than those before I flipped. I have to water them daily, it sucks!

So your clones have been flowering for 6 days and mine 28 and yours has pistils and mine has 1 pistil. WTF?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm getting to where I just wanna run maybe 4 big plants in 5-10gal but ill need a thouwy for the penetration cuz I won't be scrog or anything.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 2, 2013)

..........


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

Looking great chaka! That outdoor lady is just begging for more  


lol one pistol eh fam? dont smoke it all at once!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 2, 2013)

The ac started cycling during lights out so I checked out the killawatt and I was nearly at $50 a month so that's no bueno. I raised it up to 85 which isn't the worst I've grown in by far, the meter after 2 days shows $12 a month so I'm in a decent spot again.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

Fuk that I bump the ac lol... My ladies are pampered. First off I def get a better elec rate you and second the ladies more than pay for themselves in the end.... Third looks like its gonna be a nice harvest over here (even considering half the crop went hermi) big ol buds make me happy  now I think I got this co2 situation worked out so they will be even bigger! With all this hijacking I may as well just post updates here for now on


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Fuk that I bump the ac lol... My ladies are pampered. First off I def get a better elec rate you and second the ladies more than pay for themselves in the end.... Third looks like its gonna be a nice harvest over here (even considering half the crop went hermi) big ol buds make me happy  now I think I got this co2 situation worked out so they will be even bigger! With all this hijacking I may as well just post updates here for now on


lol. i have a 24000 btu mini split ready for my girls this summer. just gotta get it installed. once its in i will be chillin in 73-75 degree temps all day.  plus i live in a 3 bed 2 bath casa so my rates arent super scary either. running the ac shouldnt cost me more than 180-200 bucks extra a month but like you said they pay for themselves in the end. fuck a nigga named heat.

what were you growing that went lady gaga on you? why do you think it hermied? genetics or growing error. 

i had a growers error once. built a shed and forgot to seal it for light leaks back in the day. had a big gap in the door when it shut that i didnt know about untill way late in the grow. had seeds popping up everywhere. but i smoked it anyways. lol. was pretty dank none the less.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

Genetic instability. ... I promis. lol
It was too good to be true... "super silver sour diesel x platinum bubba og kush" lmao


----------



## supchaka (Jul 2, 2013)

85 is a good temp! Especially for Co2 uptake mannnn! Other than what I smoke or "donate" to others is far below market value. I did the math on my last grow and I "made" about $50 a month after expenses so $50 extra to run the ac matters to me! My goal is to not pay for weed and certainly not to lose money in the growing process. I wouldn't feel right getting $40-60 an eighth when it really doesn't cost that much to grow.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> "super silver sour diesel x platinum bubba og kush" lmao


holy shit that does sound amazing tho. to bad she grew nanners.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

supchaka said:


> 85 is a good temp! Especially for Co2 uptake mannnn! Other than what I smoke or "donate" to others is far below market value. I did the math on my last grow and I "made" about $50 a month after expenses so $50 extra to run the ac matters to me! My goal is to not pay for weed and certainly not to lose money in the growing process. I wouldn't feel right getting $40-60 an eighth when it really doesn't cost that much to grow.



Your right about the co2,,, I do plan on letting the temps rise some when I get the co2 levels up. 
Well first off if your doing things on the no no your risk is worth allot. Not just risk of popo but dumb fuckheads trying to rob you,,, also in that case I only got one person who buys from me for now on. Its not rape by a long shot he gets a really good deal and I get to continue doing what I like doing. With the cost of risk hes also paying for high quality genetics that may not tend to yield as much as other strains, bulbs and electricity, fertilizer, and my time love and effort. This comes into play when Im doing all these little things that take the extra step in search of a higher yields without compromising quality. On top of all that my prices are way lower than anything else he could get his hands on. You should be able to run that ac lower if you need too!

Anywho thats just my thought on it.


----------



## Txchilies (Jul 3, 2013)

supchaka said:


> 85 is a good temp! Especially for Co2 uptake mannnn! Other than what I smoke or "donate" to others is far below market value. I did the math on my last grow and I "made" about $50 a month after expenses so $50 extra to run the ac matters to me! My goal is to not pay for weed and certainly not to lose money in the growing process. I wouldn't feel right getting $40-60 an eighth when it really doesn't cost that much to grow.


It's interesting you say that about growing, it's pretty much why I got into it. When you look at the cost of what you are buying ($100 a quarter) and some of it isn't all that great. It really makes you appreciate your efforts and the over all savings does add up.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 5, 2013)

I wouldnt say shes blowin up but trucking along at a nice pace. You can see her leaning toward the setting sun


----------



## supchaka (Jul 5, 2013)

The indoor at like 8-9 days 12/12


----------



## fumble (Jul 6, 2013)

love that LED lighting on the first two


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 6, 2013)

All the girls sure look wonderfully happy man!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2013)

Are they stretching a lot or no? They look big!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 6, 2013)

There's a couple stretching a bit more than the others. They look good though! My outdoor seems to be getting a stretch on.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 6, 2013)

Video I found on YouTube 
[video=youtube_share;hvpwUSQDXQM]http://youtu.be/hvpwUSQDXQM[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm not one of those cadillac guys, but that is clean! I bet the guy that was driving it is a total D bag... just saying he strikes me that way.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 7, 2013)

He's not so bad


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2013)

Ah. You know him hope he isn't a good friend or you lol. The volume was off so I couldnt even tell if he was talking or anything just a vibe I got I guess.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 7, 2013)

You guys make me laugh.


----------



## fumble (Jul 7, 2013)

that is a sweet effing car Chaka. Love the voice on it


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2013)

Not my type of car but that fuker is clean as hell  someone obviously loves it. The exhaust almost sounds as bad ass as my trucks,,, *almost


----------



## supchaka (Jul 7, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ah. You know him hope he isn't a good friend or you lol. The volume was off so I couldnt even tell if he was talking or anything just a vibe I got I guess.


Lol it's all good. He's my older brother and I guess going through a mid life crisis? He's had that vanity plate for like a decade so yeah... He went for a 70, his birth year. He's got some fat pockets and throws money at it without batting an eye. He's about 20 grand in and the upholstery was just finished 2 days ago for 5 grand. I guess to show how cool he is though whenever he brings it around he lets me drive when we cruise. And I lean in it like its mine! Lol it is a trip how many people stare, wave, thumbs up, nod etc. I nod right back!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2013)

Brothers are tight


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2013)

Well again no offense meant bro. I certainly cod be very wrong... And that's a great example of why I try not to judge others by their looks and such. Most people look at me kinda side ways as I've had a 6-9 inch Mohawk on and off over the last 3 years then when I open the door for them and speak very policy they are blown away .


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2013)

Did you say [email protected]!c3!  Ime 


This is me and my bro...

[video=youtube;HNgo1Kyhe6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNgo1Kyhe6g[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 8, 2013)

Damn that Caddy is top notch!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 8, 2013)

You lucky fuckers, having brothers and shit. Sure I got all the christmas presents but never had anyone to fight with.


----------



## fumble (Jul 8, 2013)

lol Jig...my and my brothers and sister used to fight when we were kids. My dad bought us gloves and said "if you are going to fight, you are going to fight right." And he put us in the 'ring' It was awesome!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey Supchaka - here are some pictures of the babies from tonight:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supchaka (Jul 9, 2013)

I finally got another hood to replace the cool tube. The downward light intensity is so much better now! I already sense the better yields  it was an extrasun 6" new for $40 and he gave me a plug adapter to boot. Craig's is good sometimes! The dude had a lot of nice shit for cheap, too bad I wasn't in the market. Like a hydro farm 12k ac unit for $200 x2 basically a 12 light setup including a 48 site ebb n flow. Still happy for what I got!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice man, sounds like some amazing deals. I wish I could have bought that AC, I would have snatched it up.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2013)

How is the big girl outside? Gonna get hot this week  Have you tried putting up a shade like FMILY?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 9, 2013)

Shes doing well. No cover for her! She's watered by the drip line twice a day for 15 minutes and I give her nutes once a week. She looks to be starting to flower pretty quick here.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2013)

Is that from today?


This is the look on my face:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supchaka (Jul 9, 2013)

Lol yes today


----------



## Txchilies (Jul 9, 2013)

Your outdoor lady is looking pretty damn good. How's she smelling, I have a couple outdoors and they have begun to smell so good.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah she has the aroma of weeeeed now!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 9, 2013)

2 weeks 12/12


----------



## supchaka (Jul 9, 2013)

Yay for a new hood.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2013)

Have you thought about removing the glass? 

Looking great bro, that outdoor plant is going cray!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah I was actually going to take it off. More light and less cleaning!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 11, 2013)

Take clippings off that pig outside. If u don't want to root them, I will. You have a Pre98 pheno. You are in for some very very nice bud. I been hunting down that pheno. I am so jealous but very happy to see your indoor plants flower. Hope your eye gets better Capt Chaka Sparrow


----------



## supchaka (Jul 11, 2013)

Midway through my surgery the Dr asks are you awake? I didn't answer him so he says my name. I'm all oh! I thought you were talking to someone else. He laughs, there better not be anyone else sleeping in here!


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jul 11, 2013)

I know im late but wat kinda surgery did u have.... how are u feelin?
Girls are lookin good and healthy as well


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 11, 2013)

go Chaka!! by the time that's done you'll be at least 1 or 2 weeks into flowering outside. You got some good crops rolling now!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 12, 2013)

SweetestCheeba said:


> I know im late but wat kinda surgery did u have.... how are u feelin?
> Girls are lookin good and healthy as well


I had a strange onset of cataracts at only 40. 1 day after surgery, kinda sucked so far! Thanks for asking.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 12, 2013)

Those after surgery glasses do have a purpose other than being ugly!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2013)

Haha sacrificing eye protection for higher quality pr0n, I love it!


----------



## fumble (Jul 12, 2013)

Hope you feeling better soon Chaka


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2013)

Those leaves are so beautiful! That surgery story is hilarious. I am glad you came through it OK! Did your Doc say anything about smoking?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 13, 2013)

My old lady got me a new laptop for my birthday. 15" Macbook Pro w/retina display. Its quite dope! Now I just gotta learn a new OS!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2013)

mad jelly. you got a good girl right there


----------



## EasyPound (Jul 13, 2013)

Lookin great! Nice Caddy vid, thanks for sharing!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2013)

supchaka said:


> My old lady got me a new laptop for my birthday. 15" Macbook Pro w/retina display. Its quite dope! Now I just gotta learn a new OS!



Thats awesome chaka! IMO they are extremely user friendly, and never have any kind of viruses or crashing bs. 

Happy belated BD too! I hope your eye is feeling better.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 16, 2013)

3 weeks 12/12


----------



## supchaka (Jul 22, 2013)

Fucking with a Mac editor
[video=youtube_share;FOMImlURyY4]http://youtu.be/FOMImlURyY4[/video]


----------



## fumble (Jul 23, 2013)

sweet vid Chaka  love the jungle noises


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 23, 2013)

wow jus got done catchin up, but alot to go back on, on this thread. Awsome grow that I can look up to! currently on 600 hps first ghetto fab grow. but lookin awsome and ty!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2013)

Nicely done! What kind of camera did you use? What strain is that again?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 23, 2013)

It was just my iphone  I used to have a badass video camera I never used so I sold it  it was one of the first prosumer to shoot 1080p, I bought a bluray burner just for that camera and I think I ever burned maybe 3 disks  impulse buys!


----------



## geturgrowon (Jul 23, 2013)

what are u using for led panel!!! man


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 23, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Nicely done! What kind of camera did you use? What strain is that again?


(Early Skunk x Jack Herer) x (Pre-98 Cougar)


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2013)

FUUUUUUCK! That is some old school top-notch genetics


----------



## supchaka (Jul 25, 2013)

geturgrowon said:


> what are u using for led panel!!! man


It was a loaner sitting there doing nothing so I hung it up. Not sure on the brand. Either the wife or kids keep fucking with the drip timer on like a daily basis. Now I get to look at that every day to see how its throwing off my outdoor baby.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Speaking of led panels, imma need it back. lol


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jul 25, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Speaking of led panels, imma need it back. lol


And the Bitch returns to her Master LOL! What's up Billy!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 25, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Speaking of led panels, imma need it back. lol


It's a great veg light. It might even make some decent flowers! I've always been an led lover. I'd hang 3-4 black star chromes in my room if I could afford it.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 25, 2013)

Whats the timer doing? I've had them go bad slowly on me where they were still "working" but they weren't keeping proper time...if that makes sense.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 25, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Whats the timer doing? I've had them go bad slowly on me where they were still "working" but they weren't keeping proper time...if that makes sense.


Its an outdoor timer for my drip line that runs in the back yard. Someone keeps fucking with it on a daily basis... wife, kids, germlins


----------



## supchaka (Jul 25, 2013)

1 month 12/12


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks like weed growing in outer space! That is going to be a nice harvest sir, those tops are going to be fat in weeks to come. I hope my outdoor plant flowers like these clones.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hell yeah man, those are some sweet looking gals in there!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 27, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Hell yeah man, those are some sweet looking gals in there!!!


Could you imagine if my outdoor plant flowers like his clones? I just don't have too much faith in her outside.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jul 27, 2013)

Forget the 6oz last crop.

You'll be Swimming in Bud this Harvest!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 27, 2013)

Can you please take a big of one of them plants by themselves and then if you have a pic of your plants before they flowered.....please sir I want to see how much they stretched.

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Jul 28, 2013)

I outlined one, they didnt stretch much really. I left the MH in for the first week of 12/12. They're 2 ft tall from the top of the pots. I'm sure somewhere a few pages back you can see them in the beginning. The very topmost left buds are on the plant behind it I think. 

I cracked some new Peacock and YP seeds today, they'll stay 12/12 till sexed which is about when these will finish then Im going to flip them to veg in 5 gal buckets for maybe 6 weeks. Only running 2-4 plants this time. I'm gonna look for clones on Craigs or the local shops right around the that time as well so thats still an open option.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2013)

No need for that unless you are looking for a particular strain. I will have plenty of clones for you if needed. That is good to know about the stretch, thanks!

If you ever get a fucking chance, I need you to come over and show me how to do my pics on my CPU. I am sick and tired of the batman pics.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 28, 2013)

Gearing up for the next round, simpler every time!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2013)

Put that cool tube up in your grow room! Run two lights bro, even if its a 400 watt, you got the space!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't have another light. I'd get a 600 if so!


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 28, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I don't have another light. I'd get a 600 if so!


a 400 isnt worth the wattage in my opinion. just becuz ive vegged under it all and notice the difference in growth. flowered under them also and the bigger the bulb the bigger the budskies.  now i use 1000 all the way around. but i really dig the 600 becuz its the most cost effective. power to penetration ratio. but flowering is still the all mighty powerful 1000 just becuz its more or less my personal growing style. fuck dude my bad im ranting. this cheese got me stoned as hell. lol. altho im really starting to dig the outdoor aspect of everything. its nice and peaceful and cheap. lol. but back to the point at hand i believe the 600 is worth the extra power and bulb cost.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2013)

I got my 1000 sitting around collecting dust, I'm trying to get a 400w digi.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2013)

Have any of you tried cactus soil? It seems to have many similarities to Subcool's Super Soil.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2013)

Cactus soil? 




So whats in that "super soil" chaka?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Cactus soil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.scotts.com/smg/goprod/supersoil-potting-soil/prod70514/


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2013)

I dont see ingredients. I read some not so nice reviews on it,,, and all the good reviews sounded like a fukin commercial.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2013)

They don't ever list what is in the good stuff. 11 herbs and spices


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I got my 1000 sitting around collecting dust, I'm trying to get a 400w digi.


ill trade you. i have a 400 digi galaxy laying around collecting dust. lmao. still pretty good condition. didnt use it for long.


----------



## KronicCraig (Jul 29, 2013)

Chaka, my advice on maximizing space/yield would be to use rectangular pots (they hold same amount of soil using less area than circular ones) and slamming em in a scrog under that light. Trellis netting is relatively cheap and easy to set up. Love your thread and just trolled through almost all of the 70+ pages.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I dont see ingredients. I read some not so nice reviews on it,,, and all the good reviews sounded like a fukin commercial.


Dude it's fuckin super soil since 1954 what else do we need to know!?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 29, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Dude it's fuckin super soil since 1954 what else do we need to know!?


hahahahahahaha


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2013)

I should have known better.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I should have known better.


That shit was funny though, got to give it to chaka!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 30, 2013)

Next round starting. 8 Peacocks and 3 Young Cooters, there can be only 3!






My pimp puppy I havent shown here in awhile, hes alot more photogenic than my other one. He's just over 4months old, yorkie/french bulldog


----------



## supchaka (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh you want some more do ya?!





And his camera shy pigfaced brother!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 31, 2013)

The brown one is a cute little mf'er


----------



## supchaka (Jul 31, 2013)

5 weeks 12/12


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 31, 2013)

supchaka said:


> 5 weeks 12/12


Looking real good chaka! You know what you're going to do with that trim yet?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2013)

what up Jozi!!

What up chaka. Hows the outdoor doing?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 31, 2013)

My outdoor is limping along like a uhhh something that doesnt look well. BAM!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 31, 2013)

Ahhh, what happened? She looked amazing just a few weeks ago. Time for a soil analysis I guess.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd pee on it.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 31, 2013)

She be flowering though! Pull through ya dirty skank!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 31, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Ahhh, what happened? She looked amazing just a few weeks ago. Time for a soil analysis I guess.


Shitty soil, hole too small, and its kind of on a hill so the water didnt get a good seat. I bumped up the nutes when she started to yellow, but the damage was done. U can see the flowering growth is green again. I'll be in a pot with her next year, 80 gal.

Short version, lazy efforts= crappy rewards


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 1, 2013)

hopefully she recovers, i have faith she will!! 

Quite a massive bush nonetheless!!


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 1, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> a 400 isnt worth the wattage in my opinion. just becuz ive vegged under it all and notice the difference in growth. flowered under them also and the bigger the bulb the bigger the budskies.  now i use 1000 all the way around. but i really dig the 600 becuz its the most cost effective. power to penetration ratio. but flowering is still the all mighty powerful 1000 just becuz its more or less my personal growing style. fuck dude my bad im ranting. this cheese got me stoned as hell. lol. altho im really starting to dig the outdoor aspect of everything. its nice and peaceful and cheap. lol. but back to the point at hand i believe the 600 is worth the extra power and bulb cost.


Have you used a 1500w to Flower? I've heard good things


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

1500w light,,, thats like smashing an ant with a sledge hammer... Completely unnecessary.


Im with bill, she'll pull through for ya! "I" would top dress with chicken manure. I can get these 1.5cu bags for 5bucks and a little goes a LONG way.
Have you tried a foliar feeding of N?


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> 1500w light,,, thats like smashing an ant with a sledge hammer... Completely unnecessary.Im with bill, she'll pull through for ya! "I" would top dress with chicken manure. I can get these 1.5cu bags for 5bucks and a little goes a LONG way.Have you tried a foliar feeding of N?


I think if it's air cooled, or you're running an AC and you got the bulb close enough... I think it'd be better.It's in flower isn't it? So you should be looking at Bloom feed. Some N... But mostly PK


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 1, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Have you used a 1500w to Flower? I've heard good things


its too much in my opinion. i believe there is a such thing as too big. lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I think if it's air cooled, or you're running an AC and you got the bulb close enough... I think it'd be better.It's in flower isn't it? So you should be looking at Bloom feed. Some N... But mostly PK




Id put my 600 nugs up against any 1k or more any day... It just seems wasteful,,, like driving a hummer to the corner store. And yes his plant is in bloom, but looks to me like its lacking N mainly over anything else,,, chicken manure IMO would be great for this... generally 6-4-2 or there abouts.


Not trying to tell ya what to do chaka,,, just speaking my mind and explaining why.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 1, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> its too much in my opinion. i believe there is a such thing as too big. lol.


That's.... NOT what she said. LOL!


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Id put my 600 nugs up against any 1k or more any day... It just seems wasteful,,, like driving a hummer to the corner store. And yes his plant is in bloom, but looks to me like its lacking N mainly over anything else,,, chicken manure IMO would be great for this... generally 6-4-2 or there abouts.
> 
> 
> Not trying to tell ya what to do chaka,,, just speaking my mind and explaining why.


Bubba Kush. 61 Days of flower. One 1500w HPS. DWC 9 plant Scrog. 1.1gpw.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok, whats your cooling set-up? Nice work. You have to admit though (right?) you didnt do that well just because you had a 1500w light,,, could you pull those same numbers with a 600? prob so. << (gpw)

What hood do you use? And whats your footprint/distance away from the bulb?


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Ok, whats your cooling set-up? Nice work. You have to admit though (right?) you didnt do that well just because you had a 1500w light,,, could you pull those same numbers with a 600? prob so. << (gpw)
> 
> What hood do you use? And whats your footprint/distance away from the bulb?



Thanks Man I haven't Shared on this site since.... Well... A long time Lol.

My room is sealed running a air-cooled blockbuster reflector.*The light is cooled with a 8" max fan. I think it's 745cfm? Not quite sure on that

Ive got the ac which is a 12,000 btu mini split but let me just say(Haha) since summer Hit I wish I had gotten the 18,000 btu.

I have Co2 enriched via tank through a cap ppm4 which keeps me up above 1000-1500 I believe?

The Distance is 12"(anything lower and I've seen bleaching)so from the canopy to the Bulb is a Foot and I get around 10sqft with that. Which is why I didn't want to push my luck with 10 Plants.

But no I'm not hating on 600s, no way.. But I know I could never get over 3lbs off of 9 plants with just one 600.... If I could... I would have thrown that out in feburary Lol!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

I hope to do this next round with 2-600s,,, 1.5 each, in soil to boot and no augmented co2. I think its possible.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 1, 2013)

You can do it, I've pulled 2.4 off 2 600's in sunshine mix without co2. but I did just seal everything off so I can start enriching my air again  I wouldn't mind playing with a 1500w though, I have a nice 5x9 spot for it if it can replace 2 1kw light's.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> You can do it, I've pulled 2.4 off 2 600's in sunshine mix without co2. but I did just seal everything off so I can start enriching my air again  I wouldn't mind playing with a 1500w though, I have a nice 5x9 spot for it if it can replace 2 1kw light's.



A mover would make this happen.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> A mover would make this happen.


a mover would be amazing in that situation!


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 1, 2013)

Movers are great. I like the light above them constanly though, I FEEL if you keep the light still over x plants. You'd get the same yield from moving light over x + y plants. = same yield.

I know that's not how it works... But it's how I feel about my plants lol


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 1, 2013)

To clarify: I have never seen a Soil grow Get more than 1gpw without CO2.

BUT you best believe I'll be watching that grow Man


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 1, 2013)

my bad missed a post or two. nevermind.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 1, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Thanks Man I haven't Shared on this site since.... Well... A long time Lol.
> 
> My room is sealed running a air-cooled blockbuster reflector.*The light is cooled with a 8" max fan. I think it's 745cfm? Not quite sure on that
> 
> ...


and see. thats why im not gonna run a 1500 watt bulb. lmao. i just installed a 24000 btu minisplit and it keeps my room at a nice 73 degrees. also im running 4 1000 watt lights. in a sealed room. no heat problems. id need 2 bulbs just to light half of my tent. an extra 2000 watts worth of bulb heat isnt even an option id consider. im not trying to cool my area with a 32000 btu.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> whose? i think he was reefering to me. lol. reefer. hahaha




Nahh I was getting at the 1.5k light haha.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Movers are great. I like the light above them constanly though, I FEEL if you keep the light still over x plants. You'd get the same yield from moving light over x + y plants. = same yield.
> 
> I know that's not how it works... But it's how I feel about my plants lol



Well bringing the indoors in is the point. Outdoors (to which they have evolved for fsm knows how long,,, adapted to moving light, stars planets always moving and turning, its only natural and with this you can expand your canopy and still maintain vigorous plant growth. (also not mentioning cloudy days) Have you ever noticed how a patch directly under a stationary hid light _*can *_tend to go yellow? Whats that about? 


tgi thursday, cheers everyone.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 1, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Bubba Kush. 61 Days of flower. One 1500w HPS. DWC 9 plant Scrog. 1.1gpw.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2759293View attachment 2759297


Your grow was featured in a 420 Magazine?


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 1, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> and see. thats why im not gonna run a 1500 watt bulb. lmao. i just installed a 24000 btu minisplit and it keeps my room at a nice 73 degrees. also im running 4 1000 watt lights. in a sealed room. no heat problems. id need 2 bulbs just to light half of my tent. an extra 2000 watts worth of bulb heat isnt even an option id consider. im not trying to cool my area with a 32000 btu.


What are you pulling from that System? Or should I say how many Harvests a Year?


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Well bringing the indoors in is the point. Outdoors (to which they have evolved for fsm knows how long,,, adapted to moving light, stars planets always moving and turning, its only natural and with this you can expand your canopy and still maintain vigorous plant growth. (also not mentioning cloudy days) Have you ever noticed how a patch directly under a stationary hid light _*can *_tend to go yellow? Whats that about?
> 
> 
> tgi thursday, cheers everyone.


Lol! That's a Good Point. Cheers!




F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Your grow was featured in a 420 Magazine?


I Was in with that Grow, and anytime you See Chuck or Derrek in Pictures Winning Cannabis Cups you'll see my Leg or arm off to where the picture is Cut. I don't see the purpose in being in those Pictures..

my set up is Based off of That Equipment. And I pull the same numbers with everything. Except they used lower wattage bulbs.
Which is why I brought up the 600 vs 1500.

Chuck has gotten a Cannabis Cup for the Most potent Brownie in the world(which I have the recipe to) and Derrek Pulls 2.75lbs every 1K he has and has a Record Testing of 37.8% THC

This is why I don't post about my Growing Life... I've moved, I've done time I've been hella stupid... Don't want it, don't want the attention


----------



## supchaka (Aug 1, 2013)

She's been recovering since I gave her the tea of love.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> She's been recovering since I gave her the tea of love.


I can't remember.. Is that with your Urine or Jizz? Watch out... You might get her Pregnant... Lol


----------



## supchaka (Aug 1, 2013)

No but I should have used piss as that's nitro ready to go! I used organic shit and that of course takes days to see.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm at the river till Monday so we'll see how they hold up under my sons supervision!


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 1, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> What are you pulling from that System? Or should I say how many Harvests a Year?


not really sure. its perpetual and with paying people to trim and help it varies. also im super lazy. lmao.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> No but I should have used piss as that's nitro ready to go! I used organic shit and that of course takes days to see.


No doubt man. Glad all is well


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I'm at the river till Monday so we'll see how they hold up under my sons supervision!


oh no.... lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I'm at the river till Monday so we'll see how they hold up under my sons supervision!



"Son I need you to piss on the outdoor plant ASAP, no questions."


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 1, 2013)

I was thinking of him using his jizz. The neighbors looking out the window and seeing Chaka mauling on his plants.

"Honey... What the Fuck is the neighbor doing to his Cannabis Plant"?

"Probably Giving it more Tea of Love.... Shhh! Don't Stare"!

Only this time it's his Son Lol!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 2, 2013)

Have fun on the water bro!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 3, 2013)

Screw piss, take a shit! Human Guano!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2013)

Funny stuff. I dont think pooping on your plants is good to do.


"North american lard ass guano"


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> "North american lard ass guano"


I'd Buy That


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 4, 2013)

You gotta be really careful with the "N.A.L." Guano I hear some times there is whole cheeseburgers, and corn salsa in the bags because they don't digest well.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

Its already full of preservatives though so its got a great shelf life.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 4, 2013)

Feces, feces, feces.


----------



## geturgrowon (Aug 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Funny stuff. I dont think pooping on your plants is good to do.
> 
> 
> "North american lard ass guano"


 I don't want to smoke ur shit either I wouldn't smoke mine lol


----------



## supchaka (Aug 4, 2013)

Notice anything different? 6 weeks 12/12


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks like your kicked out of the 600 club lol




...... unsubbed


----------



## supchaka (Aug 4, 2013)

Its those new long 600 bulbs


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 4, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Notice anything different? 6 weeks 12/12


Looks like you put Silver Plato on the wall...


Edit: oh shit no! That's a doorknob! You cut out a Grow room in the back of your grow room? Stealthy!!


Edit#2: oh...new bulb.....cool


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks like you need to lower your 1,000 watt light closer to the plants.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 5, 2013)

I was checking room temps first to let things warm up


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 5, 2013)

did you defoliate the plants recently?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 5, 2013)

They've lost a leaf or two, I think visually they look different more because I spread them out on the table more.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 5, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Looks like you need to lower your 1,000 watt light closer to the plants.


How close do you have yours? In the old days I had them way up, right now its at about 22" in the picture. Using a light meter it keeps it pegged almost all the way to outskirts of my table footprint.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2013)

You know how close I keep mine.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah I know how close they "can" go but Im trying to gain the extra coverage of the outer area as well. I find when you lower the light the coverage changes because the shadows start to lay outwards on the edge plants vs a light that is higher and all the shadows are shorter/non existent. Did that make any sense or should I just drop it on them LOL, like I said I used my light meter and at that distance the light change was minimal all the way to the edge of the footprint.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2013)

That makes sense to me. It's more over them all and not over the middle ones and to the side of the others casting sideways shadows. I think it would all about even out... light higher = even buds, light lower = bigger buds in the middle, smaller on the sides... but overall it'd be about the same I reckon.

You have fun at the river?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 5, 2013)

Use your lazy Susan and spin...mine is about 8" to 10" away.

How are the plants smelling? Are they frosting up? They look great!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 5, 2013)

They are getting frosty. I'd say they have a diesel smell, kinda just a funk. Reminds me of the dog. Even under the 600 I could see the bud development was very nice. With about 3 more weeks to go I think the 1k might have time to fatten them up nicely


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2013)

edit: I go for footprint before distance. Have you tried to see what happens with the glass out?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> edit: I go for footprint before distance. Have you tried to see what happens with the glass out?


Not yet, the 600 was quite a bit warmer with the glass out. Temps last night were really manageable, I dont think the AC ran any different than with the 600 without the glass. I might take it off tonight to test. I like to ease into things gentle ya know! In my head Im seeing both lights running already, even though I told the wife I would sell the 600. Oops I forgot to make that craigs ad still!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2013)

She needs to know its worth more running than being sold sold for a few extra bucks that are just going to evaporate anyways... Thats how I rationalize it lol


Gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------



## fumble (Aug 6, 2013)

So...if bigger in the middle and smaller on the sides, does that equal - in weight - light higher and even buds all over?


...how's it going Chaka?



jigfresh said:


> That makes sense to me. It's more over them all and not over the middle ones and to the side of the others casting sideways shadows. I think it would all about even out... light higher = even buds, light lower = bigger buds in the middle, smaller on the sides... but overall it'd be about the same I reckon.
> 
> You have fun at the river?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> ... _*but overall it'd be about the same I reckon.*_



^^^



I need everything to be perfectly even!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 6, 2013)

I hit them bitches hard with their last shot of nutes last night. One started screaming No No please! Its too much! I just smacked her with my strong hand, the pimp one and continued! They may die just from shock, we'll see.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 7, 2013)

44 Days 12/12. I dropped the light to 16" Still have the glass on. I got some pics this morning right after lights out. Taking shots through the glasses just isnt the same. I was going to use my good camera but the battery was dead, so iPhone it is! I ran these 2 through Lightroom first.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 7, 2013)

Other unadjusted pics


----------



## supchaka (Aug 7, 2013)

I hope to repaint the walls after this grow, should be another 2 weeks or so. I have alot of nice uniform size nugs, I like consistency. Me and the wife got into it a bit yesterday when she discovered I hadnt put the 600 on craigs for sale yet  Something about me lying and saying I said I was done with my room. I promised her I'd never build larger than I have but I never said I wasnt going to increase the wattage in the existing space! Then we had a happy distraction and it hasnt been brought back up yet!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 7, 2013)

She just needed to get it off her chest. Make it up to her, and give it a few more months before the next upgrade . 

Mine isn't thrilled I'm getting ready to buy this floro light, but she knows the benefit, and how it will improve my set up so she isn't fighting me on it. She knows this is a huge part of our life, and its only an investment.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 7, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I hope to repaint the walls after this grow, should be another 2 weeks or so. I have alot of nice uniform size nugs, I like consistency. Me and the wife got into it a bit yesterday when she discovered I hadnt put the 600 on craigs for sale yet  Something about me lying and saying I said I was done with my room. I promised her I'd never build larger than I have but I never said I wasnt going to increase the wattage in the existing space! Then we had a happy distraction and it hasnt been brought back up yet!


600 is digital right? how much you looking to sell it for? have you considered keeping it for vegging and flower with the thousand. its much cheaper on the wallet.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 7, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> 600 is digital right? how much you looking to sell it for? have you considered keeping it for vegging and flower with the thousand. its much cheaper on the wallet.


I do plan on vegging with it, if I can get them both hanging then veg away and when its flower time they get more spread around the room and the 1k will get turned on. I dont have a price for it yet cuz its not technically for sale yet


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 7, 2013)

Was also gonna say those girls sure are looking nice man. Seem to be fattening up very well, and obviously nice and frosty .


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 7, 2013)

whussup sup 
plants be lookin great whut are they


----------



## supchaka (Aug 7, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> whussup sup
> plants be lookin great whut are they


Its a cross from FMILY, its what his big outdoor plant is. Its (early skunk x jack herer) x (pre98 x cougar)
A mutt of sorts!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 7, 2013)

dat FM is a good man do you conqur


----------



## fumble (Aug 8, 2013)

hella nice Chaka


----------



## supchaka (Aug 8, 2013)

fumble said:


> hella nice Chaka


Its nice Im having to prop most of the plants up with a bamboo stick. The buds be so heavy they're pulling them over! Its not a problem I always have  I tried some new secrets this round, and although finishing out with the 1k will help, I wont give it all the credit!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 8, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> dat FM is a good man do you conqur


Em as I like call him is a very unique individual. Funny to be around, I wish I smoked more cuz I would probably see him alot more than I do. I guess moreso that my wife works nights, I have 4 kids and get to be Mr mom most the time.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 8, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Its nice Im having to prop most of the plants up with a bamboo stick. The buds be so heavy they're pulling them over! Its not a problem I always have  I tried some new secrets this round, and although finishing out with the 1k will help, I wont give it all the credit!


wait till the next time you flower all the way thru with the 1000. the buds will be even bigger next time around. i did that with a few plants one time and a scrog. started out small bulb then half way thru changed to the 1000. the results are way better if you use the big bulb from start to finish. you may be surprised next round at the size you can achieve just becuz of the bigger bulb.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 8, 2013)

Im always bugging u to hangout, but I understand you are a busy chaka. I pray my plant outside buds half as good as yours. She is packing weight n frost. How long you going to flower them for?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 8, 2013)

Its funny you mention frost cuz just last night I was like hey you're finally getting frosty! Im thinking at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 8, 2013)

Heres a nice little cluster


----------



## geturgrowon (Aug 8, 2013)

dam ! nice clusters what week r they in to flower mAN they could probly go 1-2 more weeks for sure start lowering you nutes and maybe start a flush u know looking great !


----------



## supchaka (Aug 8, 2013)

geturgrowon said:


> dam ! nice clusters what week r they in to flower mAN they could probly go 1-2 more weeks for sure start lowering you nutes and maybe start a flush u know looking great !


Yeah around 2 weeks and I gave them a lethal dose of nutes a couple days ago so they're gonna be in flush mode till harvest.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 10, 2013)

Ending 7th week


----------



## supchaka (Aug 11, 2013)

I was thinking awhile back, if 85 is the ideal temp for running c02 then wouldnt a room with adequate air transfer work good at 85 too? Whats with all this 78 nonsense I've been believing for so long. Well for the sake of saving a buck on the AC and also seeing how it works, thats where I've had my temp set since sometime in the beginning of July. I think its safe to say its an adequate temperature for me to run at. The AC is only running at $7 a month too!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 11, 2013)

Well I got co2 for indoor grow, it's called a box fan in my window. Only paid $9.99 and it doesn't ever have to be refilled.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 11, 2013)

I think the big difference is the high temps make use of high lvls of CO2, where as ambiant levels are much lower. This is why they usually se the term CO2 "enrichment", the idea of providing beyond what is normal(and even safe for humans in the long term). That being said Chaka you have quite a few people, and animals living in your house don't you, you may have higher levels to start with. Since I got into my new place it has been staying about 80-84 in my room with the lights on even when it was 90 + outside and things have been well. I really think that CO2 comes into play when your trying to push the limits of yeild and growth.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 12, 2013)

Just about done with 7 weeks. I'm thinking one more. I popped a nanner off it today so they gotta get done. 
[video=youtube_share;Zz3qhkw8UzU]http://youtu.be/Zz3qhkw8UzU[/video]


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 12, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I was thinking awhile back, if 85 is the ideal temp for running c02 then wouldnt a room with adequate air transfer work good at 85 too? Whats with all this 78 nonsense I've been believing for so long. Well for the sake of saving a buck on the AC and also seeing how it works, thats where I've had my temp set since sometime in the beginning of July. I think its safe to say its an adequate temperature for me to run at. The AC is only running at $7 a month too!


your yields toward the end suffer. the bulking up phase. the heat draws a lot of the moisture out of the plants during its crucial flowering and bulking moment. it does all thruout flower but more noticeable towards the last 2 weeks or so towards the end when they pack more weight on. only reason i figured this out is becuz i ran the multiple strains with and without ac. this run is staying at a comfy 73 degrees or so and the yield is almost double in most of my strains than it was without ac at 85 or so like you said. but it could just be me and my growing style.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

Um did u say nanner?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2013)

Heat stress? The drastic rise is light intensity may also be a little stressful, also see some signs of stress with the discoloration. All still looking good though  Just keep them watered I guess.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Heat stress? The drastic rise is light intensity may also be a little stressful, also see some signs of stress with the discoloration. All still looking good though  Just keep them watered I guess.


Scares me cause those are clones off my large bitch. I now need to decide if I am going to kill her or not! Fuck


----------



## fumble (Aug 12, 2013)

Noooooo!!!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 12, 2013)

I went over them all with my reading glasses tonight, found not a thing. Confident enough to say Id let them go even longer than a week if needed now. Making me think I didnt find a nanner after all cuz where theres one theres usually more!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I went over them all with my reading glasses tonight, found not a thing. Confident enough to say Id let them go even longer than a week if needed now. Making me think I didnt find a nanner after all cuz where theres one theres usually more!


Glasses???? I thought you have Superman vision now since the surgery! lol just keep them old goat eyes peeled for more.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2013)

Shit, Im still waiting... I just had that laser "clean-up" procedure on friday and as usual the Dr says, oh your vision is probably gonna be worse for a few days... As of now my vision is worse than before the surgery. But the granny glasses make ball searching a snap!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 13, 2013)

ball searching a snap....bwahahahah


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 13, 2013)

Vincent3elly said:


> My rooms pretty bad ass, built from scratch by me.


Go scratch your ass!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2013)

weird bots people testing


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2013)

Found a couple balls on the Scott's OG that is flowering. They were way down low on the cleaned up stems - weird.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Found a couple balls on the Scott's OG that is flowering. They were way down low on the cleaned up stems - weird.


That's where I typically see them. Down outta sight usually unless you're looking for them! Just looking at my video you can't see trics for shit in them but they're there! Funny I'm filming those with my phone up against the sunglasses cuz the magnetic ballast makes the fucked up lines on the screen.


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2013)

what do you mean?



supchaka said:


> weird bots people testing


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 13, 2013)

supchaka said:


> That's where I typically see them. Down outta sight usually unless you're looking for them! Just looking at my video you can't see trics for shit in them but they're there! Funny I'm filming those with my phone up against the sunglasses cuz the magnetic ballast makes the fucked up lines on the screen.


its actually the bulbs that cause the lines. the camara in the phone doesnt have enough megapixels to support some of the color coming from the bulb. if you use a regular camera it shouldnt do it anymore. regular camaras actually have better light filters in them with higher megapixels lenses in them so they filter out a lot of the colors we cant see from the bulb whereas the camera phone tries to show them. lol. i did a lot of google searches high one night trying to figure out why my phone did it and my camera didnt. lol. cuz i thought i had broken my phone or something.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2013)

fumble said:


> what do you mean?


Sometimes there are posts made on the site and you can tell they werent from a human.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> its actually the bulbs that cause the lines. the camara in the phone doesnt have enough megapixels to support some of the color coming from the bulb. if you use a regular camera it shouldnt do it anymore. regular camaras actually have better light filters in them with higher megapixels lenses in them so they filter out a lot of the colors we cant see from the bulb whereas the camera phone tries to show them. lol. i did a lot of google searches high one night trying to figure out why my phone did it and my camera didnt. lol. cuz i thought i had broken my phone or something.


While that sounds all fine and technical I'm afraid you may have read the response of another stoner  It has to do with the frequency a magnetic ballast operates at vs a digital one, if you have a digital 1k you can take a picture and it will only be yellow instead of having the heavy lines. A similar example is if you ever tried to film some older monitors they would have lines rolling down the screen. You could go into the settings and increase the refresh rate (hz) of the monitor and see it actually change the speed at which the scrolling occurs. The higher the freq. the less noticeable the lines. i.e.: Digital ballasts operate at a much higher frequency than a magnetic ballast, its also the reason alot of bulb manufacturers wouldnt condone running their lamps in a digital ballast because the bulbs were designed 100 years ago to run at a low frequency. Also explains more of the bulb failures people see with some digital ballasts.

But then again, I could just be making shit up?


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 13, 2013)

supchaka said:


> While that sounds all fine and technical I'm afraid you may have read the response of another stoner  It has to do with the frequency a magnetic ballast operates at vs a digital one, if you have a digital 1k you can take a picture and it will only be yellow instead of having the heavy lines. A similar example is if you ever tried to film some older monitors they would have lines rolling down the screen. You could go into the settings and increase the refresh rate (hz) of the monitor and see it actually change the speed at which the scrolling occurs. The higher the freq. the less noticeable the lines. i.e.: Digital ballasts operate at a much higher frequency than a magnetic ballast, its also the reason alot of bulb manufacturers wouldnt condone running their lamps in a digital ballast because the bulbs were designed 100 years ago to run at a low frequency. Also explains more of the bulb failures people see with some digital ballasts.
> 
> But then again, I could just be making shit up?


no ur not making shit up. ballasts do cause interference but its not visual interference its signal interference tha it causes if you are close enough. also my camera does it even with expensive digital ballasts. also my ballasts arent close enough to cause that kind of interference with my phone. for that to make sense it would cause it to screw up even at a distance. my ballasts have absolutely nothing to do with it. i have a digital ballast that does it also. its the hps bulb thats causing it. not the ballasts otherwise my mh bulbs would do the same thing which isnt actually the case. its the light spectrum of the hps bulb and the fact that your camera phone cant handle the exposure value like most of the phones that are out there today.

a little trick that might work for you when the lights are on and you want to take pics. go into the settings on your camera phone and raise the exposure value a couple points and it wont do it as bad or nearly at all at about 4 ft distance.

also different hps bulbs change how bad it will be depending on the color temp of it.

also i can take picture of my ballasts both digi and magnetic with my phone without problems. shouldnt it distort the picture if im inches from it? 

i originally thought it was interference from the ballasts also but i proved myself wrong with some research and actual picture taking.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2013)

You are both wrongs. Its because you have restless leg syndrome. ... Thats why.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2013)

Gotta wear the foil hat to remove the lines. It is caused by the aliens at the NSA.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 13, 2013)

also wasnt trying to sound like a dick i just love a good debate. lol.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2013)

Well what I do know is that it sucks. I wont be getting any good tric shots till the plants get chopped is what she boils down to. But soon! I'll probably chop this weekend.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2013)

You _could_ clamp a cfl up somewhere and use it when the light goes out. Wait, why cant you pull a plant out into normal light?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2013)

Effort man! Effort! Im not that desperate to take pics


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 13, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Well what I do know is that it sucks. I wont be getting any good tric shots till the plants get chopped is what she boils down to. But soon! I'll probably chop this weekend.


turn your flash on if you have one it helps also if you get close up with the lights on.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 13, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Effort man! Effort! Im not that desperate to take pics


hahahahah thats how i feel sometimes. lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> turn your flash on if you have one it helps also if you get close up with the lights on.



Then youd have to lower the exposure, and while your at it may as well adjust the ap,,, but thats too much!!! I can understand though!


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Then youd have to lower the exposure, and while your at it may as well adjust the ap,,, but thats too much!!! I can understand though!


something about the white light overtakes the red from the hps for some reason. if you were not within inches it wouldnt work tho. ive tried. lmao.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh i know it works. Proper white balance adjustments can make a world of difference too. 

Do the sunglasses over the lens take lining out too?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2013)

The earth is my lazy susan and here is my grow room:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Oh i know it works. Proper white balance adjustments can make a world of difference too.
> 
> Do the sunglasses over the lens take lining out too?


Yeah the glasses remove the lines


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 13, 2013)

Quit being so lazy, you are a chaka, they hunt dinosaurs and flourish around plants and trees. I would only chop the one plant, no need to chop all. Let the rest finish.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2013)

I dont think Ive ever really let a plant go as long as I want it to in my life! The trics Ive checked all say pull me! But so many white hairs still, and the calyxs are starting to puff a bit now.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 13, 2013)

That's a lot of labor to chop all the plants at once. Lol so that strain is a 50 day finisher? My clone is a 140 day finisher.


----------



## geturgrowon (Aug 13, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I dont think Ive ever really let a plant go as long as I want it to in my life! The trics Ive checked all say pull me! But so many white hairs still, and the calyxs are starting to puff a bit now.



wait man its only going to be better in the end!


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Oh i know it works. Proper white balance adjustments can make a world of difference too.
> 
> Do the sunglasses over the lens take lining out too?


lmao. havent gone that far but i guess its possible.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I got to go up close and personal with his plants last night and man are they some chunky buds. They are beautiful and smell very nice, not fruity at all, more of a skunk in heat. lol His grow room is a fucking perfect environment for them plants! Its going to be a very nice yield! Excellent job on the ladies. I just wish chaka would of blazed that joint I came over with.

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

Its nice to share your garden in person with trusted people that understands what goes into it.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok, I got out the better camera today, even did some cropping in photoshop. Way more labor than Im used to!




















Wait theres more! Im uploading them all!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 14, 2013)

And a few more


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

Looking great bro! 
I hope the carpal tunnel from all that photo cropping clears up for you,,, you should smoke a bow.  

Thanks for the pr0n.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 14, 2013)

Are you icing your finger from taking so many pics? Dont over work yourself man, slooooooooow down.

Those pics dont do justice, trust me on that! Those things are frosty and fucking fat!
Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!

How is the outdoor girl doing?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 15, 2013)

Well I won't pick on you Chaka, I NEVER put much effort into my pics. When they turn out extra nice its always thanks to the wife getting bored. Those girls sure do look nice though. You said what another week or 2?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 15, 2013)

Well I chopped one last night to put me at ease. If I plan on smoking it its gotta be an earlier one. Now the remainders can go as long as they want as long as I got one started drying.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 15, 2013)

She sure is heavy for how small the plant is.


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2013)

wow...really pretty Chaka


----------



## geturgrowon (Aug 15, 2013)

nice! job chaka


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 15, 2013)

Please save me a nug sir, I would like to see what I got to look forward to with my outdoor. Enjoy bro, well deserved!

Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2013)

Rock hard


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 15, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Rock hard


well put Mo


----------



## supchaka (Aug 16, 2013)

Waiting to renew my rec. place is packed its worse than the people of Walmart.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2013)

Nothing is worse than that.... Except maybe the dmv.

Edit: wait is that through some kind of state gov operation then? Ok now I believe you.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't see one legitimate looking person in here. I can see why people have a problem with "medical marijuana" there's one dude in here that looks legit. The rest are a bunch of junky looking burn out scumbags. I guess I'm stuck up.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2013)

Sounds a tad judgmental.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 16, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Waiting to renew my rec. place is packed its worse than the people of Walmart.


i actually need to renew mine. i just looked. thanks for reminding me. only have till the 28th.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 16, 2013)

Mine expires today! Or I woulda walked out, there was 22 people ahead of me


----------



## EasyPound (Aug 16, 2013)

Beautiful!! Great job AS ALWAYS!


----------



## EasyPound (Aug 16, 2013)

supchaka said:


> How close do you have yours? In the old days I had them way up, right now its at about 22" in the picture. Using a light meter it keeps it pegged almost all the way to outskirts of my table footprint.


So now you ARE running a 1000 watter? I would think two 600's would be the meal ticket but a single thousand watter is NICE!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 16, 2013)

I got the 1k for $100 so I couldn't pass it up. It was like 3 weeks old from someone I know. Ill veg with 600 and possibly flower with 1600


----------



## supchaka (Aug 16, 2013)

My outdoor still pulling through!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 17, 2013)

Few days drying, initial trim.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 17, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I don't see one legitimate looking person in here. I can see why people have a problem with "medical marijuana" there's one dude in here that looks legit. The rest are a bunch of junky looking burn out scumbags. I guess I'm stuck up.


 don't worry Chaka, I'm a snob too. there is such a thing as subhuman. lol. harvest looks supreme, I just put in 14 hours of trimming myself.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 17, 2013)

i just finished trimming my nuts...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2013)

lmao I just finished trimming my head.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh My God! Yessssssss!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 18, 2013)

Im taking the rest of the indoor plants today so I can get in there and revamp the room one more time. Cutting the legs shorter on the lazy susan and picking up 3 more homers today. I'll be vegging 6 under 600 quite large then splitting them up under 1600. Just need to move a couple things in the room and get the 600 up next to the 1k.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 18, 2013)

Are you ok? Sounds like you will be doing labor.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 18, 2013)

Fuck yeah it's labor man! Crazy labor! I've been having to psych myself up for it.


----------



## fumble (Aug 18, 2013)

Chaka Chaka he's the man...if he can't do it no one can

...how's that?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 18, 2013)

This should motivate you.
When I first saw this movie it was awesome, now at the end of this scene, I realize how gay it really was. lol

[video=youtube;h0qVUn4797g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=h0qVUn4797g[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I don't see one legitimate looking person in here. I can see why people have a problem with "medical marijuana" there's one dude in here that looks legit. The rest are a bunch of junky looking burn out scumbags. I guess I'm stuck up.


Couple days late but I just had to say something. I completely agree and am embarrassed to be any part of the whole thing when I see how it's being used. Like you said, bunch of junkie, criminal, no job having scumbags. Great word for it. And no guessing needed for me. I'm stuck up as hell... but I consider it having some self respect and principles.

Last time I got renewed the doctor was conducting business over a cell phone. Not even there issuing people new recs. Laughable. At least he doesn't charge as much as some of the other scum bags. (yeah, I think all the docs giving out recs are money hungry non work wanted to do mfr's.  )

I often think my judgmental-ness will be the thing my kids hate about me when they are older. It's ok... at least I wont have scumbag kids. hahaha (i need some fucking sleep)


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 18, 2013)

Man Chaka that outdoor plant is really looking nice!! The fresh buds look very tasty too .


----------



## supchaka (Aug 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Couple days late but I just had to say something. I completely agree and am embarrassed to be any part of the whole thing when I see how it's being used. Like you said, bunch of junkie, criminal, no job having scumbags. Great word for it. And no guessing needed for me. I'm stuck up as hell... but I consider it having some self respect and principles.
> 
> Last time I got renewed the doctor was conducting business over a cell phone. Not even there issuing people new recs. Laughable. At least he doesn't charge as much as some of the other scum bags. (yeah, I think all the docs giving out recs are money hungry non work wanted to do mfr's.  )
> 
> I often think my judgmental-ness will be the thing my kids hate about me when they are older. It's ok... at least I wont have scumbag kids. hahaha (i need some fucking sleep)


You know what my wife says is "Ok you dont have money, I get that, by why do people have to be all dirty and shit? You can be poor and clean!"


----------



## supchaka (Aug 18, 2013)

I know it doesnt look like much but I spent like most the day on this fucker. Got a layer of paint down too. So vegging will start under the 600 at 50% Once sexed they'll be flipped back to 18/6 and transplanted into 5 gallon pots, I plan on running 6 plants. Once they're outta hand for the 600 alone I'll split them up and put 4 under the 1k and leave 2 under the 6. At least thats the current plan!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol I love it, hows the wife feel about it?


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Lol I love it, hows the wife feel about it?


she hates it. lmao. all wives hate it.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> she hates it. lmao. all wives hate it.


This made me laugh out loud.


----------



## fumble (Aug 18, 2013)

me too  8910


----------



## supchaka (Aug 19, 2013)

Here we go a better view. I dropped the light more. The pots will go on 2x4's or something near the door.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok I started a new thread, don't leave me hang in there!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/709084-supchakas-1600-watts-love.html


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

Unsubbed! Again! lol


----------

